# Patch 1.0.3



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Hier der Artikel:
http://www.buffed.de...tch-103-889139/


Verstehe ich das richtig?
Das soll jetzt bedeuten das die Gegner gleich stark bleiben, egal wie viele Leute in der Gruppe sind?
Das Gruppenspiel ist also unattraktiv, weil schwerer und das wird jetzt gedreht? Also wird es in Zukunft unattraktiv in der Gruppe zu spielen weil es dann zu einfach ist? xD
Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Und der Inferno-Nerf naja... Vielen war es zu schwer, die haben es endlich geschafft, der Nerf kommt. Ich fand Inferno in Ordnung, soll ja auch schwer sein.
Es hätte gereicht wenn man Gewisse Kombinationen von Fähigkeiten der Elitemobs einfach nicht mehr zugelassen hätte.

Die angepasste Dropchance: Find ich in Ordnung. Ist ja allgemein ein großer Kritikpunkt. Find ich auch nötig. Der Nephalem-Nerf geht auch in Ordnung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die angepassten Preise zum kombinieren von Edelsteinen... Also ich fand die Preise schon ein weeeenig zu hoch vorher muss ich sagen. 20k pro Stein um jetzt mal von den guten zu sprechen. Aber wenn ich mir die neuen Preise so angucke...
Irgendwie ein ziemlich großer Sprung oder? xD Blizzard-Mitarbeiter scheinen im Laufe der Zeit wirklich jegliches Feingefühl verloren zu haben...


 Für die Perfekt-quadratischen bisher: 3x Quadratisch + *20,000 Gold* + 2 Folianten
Neuer Preis: 	2x Quadratisch + *100 Gold* + 2 Folianten

Hallo? Und dafür 4-6x so hohe Reperaturkosten? Also ich weiß nich wie es bei euch ist, aber ich sterbe öfter als das ich mir neue Steine herstelle. Aber naja das wird sich wohl ändern nach dem Nerf ^^
Wie viele Steine hab ich schon für 20k hergestellt... Naja jetzt hebe ich die Krüppeldinger auf bis der Patch kommt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klar, gleich kommt ein Patch und schon is das Geheule wieder groß ich weiß 
 Bin mal gespannt ob sich da noch was tut...Und wann er überhaupt kommen soll. Hab ich bisher irgendwie nich ganz rausbekommen...


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Bei den extrem gesenkten Preisen für die Juwelen habe ich auch gestutzt, eine Senkung von 20k auf 5k hätte es auch getan. Naja, was solls, gibt Schlimmeres. Wie der Inferno-Nerf wird muss sich zeigen, aber Blizzard ist (nach 3 Wochen) wieder mal recht zügig eingeknickt. Inferno sollte doch angeblich für Monate vorhalten, das dürfte dann, je nach Intensität der Nerfs, kaum mehr möglich sein.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, ging echt schnell diesmal. Schade eigentlich. Wenn man jetzt Blizzards Nerf-Verhalten bei WoW anguckt haben sie die HC-Raids ja immer in Ruhe gelassen, zumindestens zu der Zeit als ich noch gespielt habe. So kann man Inferno ja auch sehen wenn man so will, vom richtigen HC jetzt mal abgesehen.
Das reizt mich so gar nich ganz ehrlich werd ich glaub ich auch nie machen ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt Blizzards Nerf-Verhalten bei WoW anguckt haben sie die HC-Raids ja immer in Ruhe gelassen, zumindestens zu der Zeit als ich noch gespielt habe.


Dann hast Du lange nicht gespielt. Bereits zu 4.2 (also Feuerlande) wurde auch hc generft. Ebenso aktuell in der Drachenseele (wenn dort auch optional). Der einzige ungenerfte hc-Content in Cataclysm ist T11. Das lässt also wenig Gutes für D3 erahnen.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Hm ja genau bis dahin hab ich auch gepielt dann wurd´s mir zu dumm ^^ Ich erinner mich eben genau an diese PSA/ BoT Nerfs...

Nunja schauen wir mal was sich da noch ändert, kann ja noch dauern bis der Patch dann tatsächlich kommt...


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2012)

> Der Nephalem-Nerf geht auch in Ordnung...



Wieso Nerf ? ^^
Ich finde es ist ein Buff .

Ich seh das doch richtig, dass Bosse jetzt nicht mehr zu 100% 2 gelbe Items, sondern nur noch 1 fallen lassen.
Wobei natürlich auch die Chance besteht, dass es 5 sind.
Dafür lassen jetzt Elitepacks IMMER einen gelben Gegenstand fallen, wenn man 5 Stacks hat.
Das heißt dann, die Chance auf gelbe Items steigt massiv an, da man einfach schnell die Akte abgrast und jede Elitemobgruppe schon guten Loot bringen kann.

Einfach dürfte Inferno jetzt auch nich werden..

Beim Craften hätte Blizz die Preise dann auch gleich Null setzen können ^^.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Ja das is war, so 100 Gold is eigentlich gleichbedeutend mit 0  Oder meinetwegen mehr Seiten/ Bücher halt...

Hm ja und das mit Nephalem. Hast eigentlich recht... Hab ich mir nich so genau angesehen, hat mich jetzt von allem am wenigsten gestört/ interessiert.


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Juni 2012)

Wann soll besagter Patch denn nun eigentlich kommen?

Gibt's da schon Gerüchte oder Meldungen in "Blau" ?


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Gibt's da schon Gerüchte oder Meldungen in "Blau" ?


Laut Blog auf der offiziellen Seite ist Release für "diesen Monat" geplant.


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Laut Blog auf der offiziellen Seite ist Release für "diesen Monat" geplant.




Dankeschön!


----------



## Bezzlebub (7. Juni 2012)

der inferno nerf geht in ordnung als barbar keine chance und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit mimimi kauf dir nen schild push deine rüssi und ressis alles schon gemacht trotzdem hitten dich die gegner so weg hoffe aber auch das der nerf nicht all zu krass wird aber der anstieg von akt 1 auf 2 war echt zu hart als melee


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Seh ich auch so. Ich bin jetzt zwar duch Akt 1 durch mit dem Barbar, auch ohne Schild und mit 2 Einhändern, aber das hat mich ganz schön Geduld und Nerven (und Gold für Reperaturen ^^ ) gekostet. Manche Mobs mussten halt geskipped werden, ging einfach nicht anders.

Und Akt 2 soll das ja bekanntlich nochmal ne ganze Ecke härter sein. Zudem haben mich die Wespen und anderes Viehzeugs auf Hölle schon echt genervt. Alles andere war easy...

Ich hoffe halt dennoch das sie es nicht zuuu sehr übertreiben, viel muss da wirklich nicht geschraubt werden...


----------



## Theopa (7. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe halt dennoch das sie es nicht zuuu sehr übertreiben, viel muss da wirklich nicht geschraubt werden...



Sehe ich auch so, aber ein paar Abschwächungen sind fast unvermeidbar. Wer heute schon Inferno durch hat, konnte sich seine Items noch sehr billig besorgen. 20-30 Millionen und das Equip war im Grunde komplett. Im Moment würde man für ein komplettes Equip wohl Minimum 100 Millionen ausgeben müssen.

Akt 1 war wirklich völlig ok, verständlich dass er so bleibt wie er ist. Die Stufe von 1 auf 2 ist aber wirklich zu extrem. Ich habe momentan als Barbar selfbuffed 49k Life, über 9k Armor, 250-300 bei den Resis und 10k Dmg. Trotzdem kloppen mir die Kultisten am Anfang von Akt 2 mein Leben in kürzester Zeit weg, von Elite will ich mal gar nicht anfangen. Und das obwohl ich Akt 1 bereits ohne zu sterben oder etwas auszulassen abfarmen kann...

Die Änderungen gefallen mir eigentlich alle wirklich gut, lediglich der DMG-Nerf im Gruppenspiel könnte wohl etwas zu viel des Guten sein. Aber wird man ja sehen.


----------



## myadictivo (8. Juni 2012)

freu mich auf den patch. diablo ist nicht wow. ich will mit freunden zu dritt oder viert einfach entspannt durch die horden kloppen und nicht alle 5 meter dreck fressen.
inferno akt1 ist für mich mittlerweile kindergeburtstag als barb (10k rüsse, 700 resis etc), da kann ich ja sogar 2 champ gruppen auf einmal angehen. akt2 fall ich schon vor der stadt um.
hat für mich absolut nix mit diablo spielgefühl und hack & slay zu tun, sondern frustet einfach nur tierisch.

zumal nach x inferno akt1 runs nicht EIN brauchbares item gedropt ist und ich wette meinen hintern drauf, dass sämtliches von mir im AH für teuer gold gekaufter kram sicher aus akt2 + stammt. hirnrissige item balance

bis der patch kommt werd ich einfach meinen vierten char auf 60 zocken oder mit dem barb goldruns machen, zu mehr taugt er ja doch nicht mehr ^^

außerdem gems und materialien horten zum craften


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Wer heute schon Inferno durch hat, konnte sich seine Items noch* sehr billig* besorgen. *20-30 Millionen* und das Equip war im Grunde komplett.


 

Dann spielt mein Char aber weiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit unter der Armutsgrenze...


----------



## Theopa (8. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Dann spielt mein Char aber weiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit unter der Armutsgrenze...



Naja, ich hatte bisher auch noch nie mehr als ne Million Cash bei mir 

Dennoch ist es wohl einfacher sich ein 63er Item mit guten Stats für 1-2 Millionen zu besorgen, als es nicht unter 15 Millionen im AH zu finden. Die extreme Inflation wird aber wohl leider noch eine Weile so weitergehen, erst wenn viele Spieler versuchen an Glänzende Sternförmige Juwelen zu kommen wird wieder eine Menge Gold aus dem Spiel genommen.


----------



## VILOGITY (11. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Ich bin jetzt zwar duch Akt 1 durch mit dem Barbar, auch ohne Schild und mit 2 Einhändern, aber das hat mich ganz schön Geduld und Nerven (und Gold für Reperaturen ^^ ) gekostet. Manche Mobs mussten halt geskipped werden, ging einfach nicht anders.
> 
> Und Akt 2 soll das ja bekanntlich nochmal ne ganze Ecke härter sein. Zudem haben mich die Wespen und anderes Viehzeugs auf Hölle schon echt genervt. Alles andere war easy...
> 
> Ich hoffe halt dennoch das sie es nicht zuuu sehr übertreiben, viel muss da wirklich nicht geschraubt werden...



Ja dann freu dich schon mal ;-)
Auch als DH hab ich da schon Probs, die Jägerninen die einen anspringen oder mit Granaten bewerfen mach so üblen DMG da trau ich mich mit meinem Monk schon nicht hin.
Elite Kombies sind teilweise so lächerlich, da kannste net mal nen Knopf drücken wenn die "schnell+ Feuerketten" dabei habe, oder DMG Refl.......1 Hit tot.
Die Wespen hauen meinen 50K Begleiter in 2 sec um, da kannste dir vorstellen was bei dir an DMG an kommt wenn die dich treffen.
Nix gegen schwer, aber es ist halt leider schon so, dass man gutes Gear brauch für Akt 2 das man leider nicht immer im Akt 1 findet, sonst wär das kein Prob.
Aber der Anstieg is schon übel von 1 zu 2, vor allem mit auch nur bissl LAG, ich wusste manchmal gar nicht warum ich gestorben bin und las dann "Wespe hat blabla"
ich hab net ma ne Wespe gesehen ;-))
Oder die Jägerinen die aus dem Boden kommen.....1 sec, 5 Mobs, 1 Hit...tot.

Aber sonst ist's eingentlich da ganz lustig.


----------



## Jambaal (11. Juni 2012)

Naja also ich steh vor diablo der eigentlich easy is aber die leuten failen immer in p2 naja egal zum thema 100mille für equip..naja ich hab maybe insgesamt jetzt 3 mille ausgegeben und hab now 85k dps mit ss und komm eigentlich problemlos durch als ich in akt 2 kahm hab ich auch gedacht wtf aber nach gefühlten 500 mal sterben hab ich den auch geschaft man brauch halt bissle ehrgeiz und Disziplin :-)


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2012)

Jambaal schrieb:


> Naja also ich steh vor diablo der eigentlich easy is aber die leuten failen immer in p2 naja egal zum thema 100mille für equip..naja ich hab maybe insgesamt jetzt 3 mille ausgegeben und hab now 85k dps mit ss und komm eigentlich problemlos durch als ich in akt 2 kahm hab ich auch gedacht wtf aber nach gefühlten 500 mal sterben hab ich den auch geschaft man brauch halt bissle ehrgeiz und Disziplin :-)



ey weischt du un so


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> ey weischt du un so



Mir gefiel dieser Teil am meisten:



Jambaal schrieb:


> [...] und hab now 85k dps [...]



Wirklich schön.


----------



## Yinj (11. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub jetzt nicht das Inferno ab Akt2 einfacher wird, sondern wie es im Beitrag steht Blizzard versucht die übergänge zwischen den akten anzugleichen. En Kumpel hat gesagt (bin leider selber noch nicht Inferno) Akt 1 Inferno geht noch gut mit Anständigen EQ aber ab Akt2 wird hart und das Direkt am Anfang.
Vllt passen sie nur den Anfang damit man ein bisschen einfach an Eq des jeweiligen Aktes kommt.

Die Anpassung der Edelsteine finde ich ganz okay, aber ich brauch es (noch) nicht. Mir ist es bis jetzt zu Teuer meinen Schmied/Juwe zu skillen.

Der Nephalem Buff gefällt mir... Solang ich mal Items bekomm die besser sind als das was ich jetzt habe.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Vllt passen sie nur den Anfang damit man ein bisschen einfach an Eq des jeweiligen Aktes kommt.


Das würde voll und ganz reichen. So könnte man entspannt abendliche Farmruns planen mit der Gewissheit, dass auch mal was Vernünftiges dabei sein KANN. Allein diese Verbesserung wertet das Spiel immens auf, da ich das AH weitgehend meide. Wenn ich eine WiSim will, schau ich meiner Frau bei Anno 1404 zu.



Yinj schrieb:


> Die Anpassung der Edelsteine finde ich ganz okay, aber ich brauch es (noch) nicht. Mir ist es bis jetzt zu Teuer meinen Schmied/Juwe zu skillen.


Hab beide bis Stufe 8 ausgebaut bisher. Zeitgleich 300k aufm Konto. Geht also. Könnte natürlich jetzt schon "Millionär" sein ohne das Aufleveln, aber was soll ich mit dem ganzen Spielgeld. Wie gesagt, AH meid ich soweit möglich und für was anderes außer Reparaturen kann man es nicht ausgeben. Also zieh ich die beiden hoch.


----------



## Yinj (11. Juni 2012)

Naja hab atm ca 140k Gold. Ich verkauf meisten die Mats fürn Schmied im Ah (Da kann man ganz gut Gold mit machen), aber hab mir jez 3x 2 einhand Waffen für meinen Mönch im Ah gekauft. Manchmal findet man schon gute Schäppchen im AH.
Naja vllt fang ich auch dann demnächst mit Goblin runs an um meine restlichen Items aufzubessern.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Naja vllt fang ich auch dann demnächst mit Goblin runs an um meine restlichen Items aufzubessern.


Angesichts von 1.0.3? Würd ich nicht machen.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Joa eben... Ich stehe auch am Anfang von Akt 2 mitm Barb und zock bis dahin was anderes... Was soll ich mir jetzt so nen Stress machen wenn ich Ende des Monats eh "locker" durchrenne...
In der Zeit spiele ich einfach was anderes hoch...
Ich will auch die ganze Zeit mal die guten Steine herstellen einfach nur weil das nervt mit dem Platz im Inventar, aber das wäre jetzt auch ziemlich dämlich...


----------



## Yinj (11. Juni 2012)

Och warum? Ich merk jetzt in Hell das ich mal Items farmen sollte^^ egal wie. Durch Goblins bekommt man halt noch en ganz gutes Tg .

Bis Hell konnte ich ohne auf mein Eq groß zu achten Spieln, ab jetzt wirds abunzu bissl haariger .


----------



## Murfy (11. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig?
> Das soll jetzt bedeuten das die Gegner gleich stark bleiben, egal wie viele Leute in der Gruppe sind?
> Das Gruppenspiel ist also unattraktiv, weil schwerer und das wird jetzt gedreht? Also wird es in Zukunft unattraktiv in der Gruppe zu spielen weil es dann zu einfach ist? xD
> Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?



Ich weiß nicht ob du damit Erfahrung hast, aber ich habe mit einem Barb mit nahezu nur Def-Fähigkeiten, Schild knapp 800 resi und 7000 Rüstung in Akt 2 auf Inferno mit meinen 3 Kollegen einfach sofort die Schelle bekommen und lag im Boden und das bei den kleinen Gefallenen oder Kultisten, das ist recht unangenehm, besonders wenn man schon so sehr auf Def geht.
Die HP wird ja immernoch gesteigert und wer keine Def-Sachen trägt ist und bleibt one-hit-Opfer. Die die das am meisten bevorzugt sind halt die Nahkämpfer die gerne in der Gruppe spielen.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Und der Inferno-Nerf naja... Vielen war es zu schwer, die haben es endlich geschafft, der Nerf kommt. Ich fand Inferno in Ordnung, soll ja auch schwer sein.
> Es hätte gereicht wenn man Gewisse Kombinationen von Fähigkeiten der Elitemobs einfach nicht mehr zugelassen hätte.



Das finde ich auch, manche Affix-Kombinationen sind einfach böse, aber abwarten wie sich es nach dem Patch verhält. Wenn plötzlich alle ohne Probleme Inferno clearen, war es zu viel. Wenn es aber angenehmer wird und man bestimmte Elite-Packs nichtmehr auslassen MUSS, sondern mit ein wenig arbeit alles machbar ist, dann gehen sie in die richtige Richtung.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Die angepasste Dropchance: Find ich in Ordnung. Ist ja allgemein ein großer Kritikpunkt. Find ich auch nötig. Der Nephalem-Nerf geht auch in Ordnung...



Das mit den Dropchancen finde ich auch gut. Und der "neue" Nephalem-Buff bringt einen auch eher dazu Elite-Packs nicht auszulassen, das finde ich gut.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Die angepassten Preise zum kombinieren von Edelsteinen... Also ich fand die Preise schon ein weeeenig zu hoch vorher muss ich sagen. 20k pro Stein um jetzt mal von den guten zu sprechen. Aber wenn ich mir die neuen Preise so angucke...
> Irgendwie ein ziemlich großer Sprung oder? xD Blizzard-Mitarbeiter scheinen im Laufe der Zeit wirklich jegliches Feingefühl verloren zu haben...
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die starke Änderung ist wirklich extrem, das komische dass die Inferno-Steine aber gleich bleiben finde ich noch komischer, besonders mit dem dann wohl steigenden Rep-Kosten als 60er. Aber abwarten was genau geändert wird, noch ist alles ne Möglichkeit und nicht fest. Bin gespannt wie die finalen Patchnotes aussehen werden.

mfg


----------



## muffel28 (13. Juni 2012)

Ab wann soll der Patch kommen? Dann wart ich noch mit dem Juwelenschmied!


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2012)

Laut Aussage diesen Monat. Ob das nächste Woche oder am 30.06. ist weiß niemand. Warten würd ich auf jeden Fall, meine Truhe läuft auch schon über vor lauter kleinen Steinchen. Die jetzt zu kombinieren macht finanziell einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juni 2012)

Sieht so aus als könnte der Patch heute evtl. kommen meiner Meinung nach.

Wartungsarbeiten von 3:00 Uhr bis 13:00 Uhr? Ungewöhnlich...

Edit: Und so is es auch...


----------



## floppydrive (20. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich fallen dann nicht zu stark die AH Preise


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fallen dann nicht zu stark die AH Preise


O ja. Das wär zu schade, wirklich.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Die Änderung die mich am meisten stört:

"Zerstörbare Objekte (vasen, fäser, etc.) droppen keine Gegenstände mehr und nur noch selten gold." (so in etwa)

Das verleitet nochmehr einfach durchzumetzeln... und ich habe teilweise so gute gelbe Items in Steinhaufen gefunden. 

mfg


----------



## Yinj (20. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Die Änderung die mich am meisten stört:
> 
> "Zerstörbare Objekte (vasen, fäser, etc.) droppen keine Gegenstände mehr und nur noch selten gold." (so in etwa)
> 
> ...



Kumpel hatn Legendary aus ner Vase bekommen xD.

Naja da ich mit der US Version gespielt habe(!!!) hat er schon Gestern um 16Uhr den Patch Installiert. Deswegen konnte ich nicht Spielen. Spiel neuinstalliert auf Deutsch und es ging wieder.
Ich freu mich über die änderung der Drop rate! Dann muss ich mir vllt im TS nicht mehr so oft anhören:" Wow 3 blaue 2 grüne Items und natürlich alle scheiße"


----------



## Trafalgalore (20. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fallen dann nicht zu stark die AH Preise




Also Die Preise im Ah sind schon derbe übertrieben.Manche items für zig millionen drinne die nichtmal 1 mille  wert sind....


----------



## floppydrive (20. Juni 2012)

Das manche übertrieben sind ist klar aber die kauft auch keiner, aber wenn dann meine Akt 3 Stuff auf 500k oder so fällt wäre das schon ein herber Verlust


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> "Zerstörbare Objekte (vasen, fäser, etc.) droppen keine Gegenstände mehr und nur noch selten gold." (so in etwa)


Gut so.^^ Dann kommt meine DH nicht mehr in Versuchung. Kritische Treffer auf eine Vase oder Fass setzen nämlich Scharfschütze zurück, was schon recht ärgerlich ist wenn hinteindrein "richtige" Gegner lauern. It's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (20. Juni 2012)

mhm die vase fängt trotzdem deinen hit ab... aber gut wenn du es nicht mehr mit absicht machst ;P

alle klassen die auf ias waren sind jetzt eh nur noch kuschelhäschen... teilweise leute die rumschreien sie waren bei 90k mit dh dank ias und jetz halt "nur" noch 45k aber 45k glaskanone halt xD

und das es jetzt 5er elite packs geben kann haben viele überlesen ;P
und schmied lvl ich sowieso weil wenn ich den ganzen müll der dropt aufsammel, die guten sachen die ich nicht brauche im ah verkaufen und dann noch crafte habe ich gold+ die paar ausnahmen an drops die ab und an mal fallen ^^

edit sagt schmied ist schon lvl 10 xD


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juni 2012)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> und das es jetzt 5er elite packs geben kann haben viele überlesen ;P
> und schmied lvl ich sowieso weil wenn ich den ganzen müll der dropt aufsammel, die guten sachen die ich nicht brauche im ah verkaufen und dann noch crafte habe ich gold+ die paar ausnahmen an drops die ab und an mal fallen ^^



Waaaas? das hab ich auch überlesen irgendwie 

Naja und auf den Köchern des DH blieb die ias so wie sie war, das freut mich ungemein 

Und naja, was kann man denn beim Schmied bitte craften was sich lohnt zu verkaufen oder zu benutzen? Meiner is auch Level 10 aber ich hab da nix entdeckt. Oder haste schon nen Arsch voll 60er Legendary Baupläne gefunden?


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juni 2012)

So also ehrlich. Ich bin ja eigentlich keiner der direkt meckert aber ich möchte gern mal wissen was die den da veranstaltet haben.

Bin ich zum Blöd zum zocken geworden? Was is das denn für ein f*cking Nerf bitte?

Liegt das jetzt an dem Lacuni-Pirschern mit Mörser, Schnell, Teleport und Blocker Elite Pack der mich mit nem Mörser-Schuss onehittet obwohl die nicht mal im Bild sind oder is der Elite Pack Was-weiß-ich-was-Greifvögel schuld, der sich ein paar Meter weiter aus dem Himmel auf mich stürzt und mich mit Mehr Leben, Reflect Dmg, Albtraumhaft und Unverwundbaren Diener malträtiert, dass ich von den 100k Gold die ich nach AH einkäufen noch übrig hatte jetzt NICHTS mehr habe und meine Reperaturkosten nicht mehr bezahlen kann.

Ich bin gelb und zahle 25k? Ich weiß das wurde angekündigt, aber man kann´s auch übertreiben. Ich habe ja angenommen das man jetzt nich mehr so schnell stirbt wie früher. Jetzt kann ich meinen Barbaren schnappen um mir Gold zu farmen, damit ich die Reperaturkosten meines Mainchars bezahlen kann oder wie? Bin leider keienr von denen die sich die Millionen angehäuft haben...

Blizzard kann mich echt mal ganz geplegt am Ärmel lecken...

Edit: Wieder eingeloggt und IN dem Lacuni-Pack gespawnt. Langsam is es echt nur noch zum totlachen...


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> So also ehrlich. Ich bin ja eigentlich keiner der direkt meckert aber ich möchte gern mal wissen was die den da veranstaltet haben.
> 
> Bin ich zum Blöd zum zocken geworden? Was is das denn für ein f*cking Nerf bitte?
> 
> ...



Ja die Repkosten-Änderung ist wohl einer der eher schlechten Änderungen. Klar, man will nicht dass Leute einfach durchsterben... Aber was ist mit denen die es versuchen und trotzdem sterben? Mein Barbar krepiert auch ständig bei Elite-Packs und nun werde ich nichtmal genug gold von denen bekommen um die Repkosten zu begleichen?

Hoffe daran wird noch geschraubt.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Blizzard kann mich echt mal ganz geplegt am Ärmel lecken...


Ach komm, nun hab Dich nicht so. Wie sie alle weinen im Offiforum, willst Du wirklich dazugehören?! Diablo 3 ist, was angesichts der letzten Jahre WoW echt nicht zu erwarten war, ein Spiel mit deftigem Schwierigkeitsgrad geworden. Zumindest in Inferno. Also ich bin davon nach wie vor positiv überrascht. Dass einem einige Champ-Kombinationen auf die Eier gehen ist normal, das kennt jeder.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. Juni 2012)

Na ihr macht mir ja Freude auf meinen heutigen Feierabend 

Also ich verstehe ja den Ansatz, dieses "durchsterben" zu unterbinden. Alles gut..alles schön. Da kann man auch mal die Repkosten anheben. Aber von...keine Ahnung 4k auf 25k finde ich dann doch schon etwas bedenklich....vorallem mit Hinblick auf meinen aktuellen Kontostand


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> vorallem mit Hinblick auf meinen aktuellen Kontostand


Also Gold gibts in dem Spiel ja nun genug. Ich spiele nur abends, kaufe und verkaufe selten im AH, habe den Schmied auf 10/ Juwe auf 8 sowie die Beutetruhe komplett ausgebaut in allen 3 Fächern. Und trotzdem 800k in der Hinterhand. Nicht allzuviel im Vergleich zu anderen, aber doch ein entspanntes Polster. Grad wenn man 60 ist kann man selbst noch Ende Hölle durch den Nephalem-Buff ganz gut farmen. Ich werd wohl erstmal noch weiter Runden durch A1 Inferno drehen. Da droppt ja jetzt hoffentlich mal vernünftiges Zeug, womit man dann A2 angehen kann. Auch wieder gespart. Und da sind dann auch die Reppkosten drin. Im Gegenzug kost halt der Juwe/ Schmied fast nix mehr. Also seh ichs (noch) locker.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht bin ich ja irgendwie zu mies im Gold Sammeln..keine Ahnung.

Aber ich habe mir jetzt insgesamt vielleicht max. 6 Items ausm dem AH für max. 20k gekauft, habe den Schmied und den Juwe auf 8 und hänge bei knapp 200k rum. Gut..bin noch lvl 56 und auch noch Akt II Hölle....aber man kann ja schon mal ein wenig Bedenken äußern


----------



## Yinj (20. Juni 2012)

Hört sich lustig an mit den Repkosten


----------



## Amokoma (20. Juni 2012)

Hab damit keine Probleme. Spiel aber dafür auch hardcore. 



Da haste keinen Streß von wegen durchsterben


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Gut..bin noch lvl 56 und auch noch Akt II Hölle....aber man kann ja schon mal ein wenig Bedenken äußern


Ab Mitte 50 lohnt es sich, so schnell wie möglich auf Maxlevel hochzuziehen. Vorher kann man natürlich gemütlich vor sich hin leveln, aber ab 55+ macht das kaum noch Sinn. Weil man einfach durch den Nephalembuff sehr viel verpasst an Gold und Loot. Guter XP-Farmspot (sind ja viele schon weggefixt) ist nach wie vor Akt 3, Quest Kriegsmaschinen. Sehr viele große Gegnergruppen + die Quest-XP, da lohnen sich auch mehrere Runden. Und Azmodan, der ist auf Hölle sowas von einfach. Paarmal umklatschen gibt auch gut XP. Also zackzack, dann klappts auch mitm Geldbeutel.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ab Mitte 50 lohnt es sich, so schnell wie möglich auf Maxlevel hochzuziehen. Vorher kann man natürlich gemütlich vor sich hin leveln, aber ab 55+ macht das kaum noch Sinn. Weil man einfach durch den Nephalembuff sehr viel verpasst an Gold und Loot. Guter XP-Farmspot (sind ja viele schon weggefixt) ist nach wie vor Akt 3, Quest Kriegsmaschinen. Sehr viele große Gegnergruppen + die Quest-XP, da lohnen sich auch mehrere Runden. Und Azmodan, der ist auf Hölle sowas von einfach. Paarmal umklatschen gibt auch gut XP. Also zackzack, dann klappts auch mitm Geldbeutel.



Wenn ich denn dann mal durch Akt II komme, nicht immer die Fliegenschwärme oder Mörser Lacunis auftauchen...werde ich mich mal daran halten, danke


----------



## Cyriona (20. Juni 2012)

Als Zauberer der sich nicht mit Euronen im AH ausgestattet hat, haste jetzt nur noch die Möglichkeit bei schwierigen Elitecombos auszuloggen. Probieren und 4 bis 5 mal oder mehr sterben ist nicht mehr drin weils sofort 30k Gold Repkosten bringt. Was soll die Scheisse??? Bin ich nun gezwungen 2 Std auf Hölle durchzufarmen für Repkosten um mit dem Main auf Inferno weiter zu kommen??? Dazu hab ich keine Lust und hoffe damit bin ich nicht alleine.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juni 2012)

Cyriona schrieb:


> Bin ich nun gezwungen 2 Std auf Hölle durchzufarmen für Repkosten um mit dem Main auf Inferno weiter zu kommen??? Dazu hab ich keine Lust und hoffe damit bin ich nicht alleine.



Nee biste nich ^^ Und mit 2 Stunden Hölle Gold farmen oder Akt 1 Inferno kommst du dann auch nich besonders lang über die Runden was die Reperaturen betrifft ^^
Ich höre schon wieder die ersten die gleich kommen und meinen "Ja ihr sterbt halt zu oft, iiiich hab damit ja keine Probleme..."
Das die Reperaturkosten steigen war klar und is auch ok, aber Blizzard hat wieder mal bewiesen das sie einfach kein Fingerspitzengefühl haben...




Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ach komm, nun hab Dich nicht so. Wie sie alle weinen im Offiforum, willst Du wirklich dazugehören?! Diablo 3 ist, was angesichts der letzten Jahre WoW echt nicht zu erwarten war, ein Spiel mit deftigem Schwierigkeitsgrad geworden. Zumindest in Inferno. Also ich bin davon nach wie vor positiv überrascht. Dass einem einige Champ-Kombinationen auf die Eier gehen ist normal, das kennt jeder.



Nee will ich nich ich bin auch gar nich so aber es is echt übertrieben. Ich habe in der letzten Stunde jetzt 3 (!) Elite Gruppen gepackt an denen ich auch häufig gestorben bin, den Rest musste ich stehen lassen. Das da Assi Kombinationen dabei sein können weiß ich ja, aber was da eben bei mir abging war echt mies. Alles was mich in dem Spiel bisher genervt hat is da zusammengekommen grade...



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Also Gold gibts in dem Spiel ja nun genug.



Ja war bisher auch meine Meinung. Ich habe ca 120k noch übrig gehabt, habe jetzt eine Stunde lang gespielt und bin jetzt noch stolzer Besitzer von 2561 Gold 
Ich musste gezwungenermaßen aufhören, ich weiß nicht woher ich jetzt die 21k hernehmen soll um meine Reperatur zu bezahlen xD

Und ich werde jetzt den Teufel tun und auf Hölle oder Akt 1 Inferno Gold zu farmen, dass hab ich jetzt schon die ganze Zeit gemacht um mir anständiges Equip kaufen zu können. Jetzt muss ich es tun um dieses zu reparieren?
Ich glaub es hackt nee nee 


Ich lasse das Spiel jetzt liegen bis das gefixt wurde, denn ich bin mir absolut 1000% SICHER das das nicht so bleiben wird.


----------



## Yinj (20. Juni 2012)

Spiel doch lieber Akt1 Inferno und Farm Eq/Gold


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Ich werde wohl weiter erstmal mit meinem WD Akt3 auf Hölle farmen.

Da es dort massig Gegner gibt und man fix den 5er Nephalem bekommt ist das einfach spitze. Dann noch mit Goldfarmgear (205% Goldfundbonus yey!) und Burstskillung alles umfetzen und dick Sachen einsacken.

Da jetzt auch 60er Items auf Hölle Akt3/4 droppen können kann man vlt sogar glück beim Loot haben.

mfg


----------



## Theopa (20. Juni 2012)

Ähm, also mal ehrlich: Der Nerf fällt extrem auf. 
Gestern bin ich in Akt 3 noch oft gestorben, hatte Elitepacks bei denen ich ausloggen musste und konnte mich nur mühsam durcharbeiten. Und jetzt? Akt 3+4 am Stück DURCHGELAUFEN. Mobs die bis gestern noch wirklich stressig und hart waren (Seelenreißer, etc.) sind nur noch normaler Trash, Elitepacks sind selbst mit unglaublich hinterhältigen Combos kein sicherer Grund mehr für einen Tod.
Ich will jetzt hier nicht auf die Alles-zu-einfach-Schiene kommen, aber 1.03 war einfach in jeder Hinsicht eine Erleichterung des Inferno-Modus. 

Und wenn man es weiterhin nicht schafft, wird es wohl zu 98% am Equip liegen. Ich habe sebst etwa 2 Wochen täglich Goblins in Akt 2 gefarmt um in Akt 3 auch nur die ersten Mobgruppe zu schaffen. So what? Das ist Diablo und nicht Hello Kitty Online 
Nachdem man jetzt sogar in Akt 1 (!) an T15 Equip kommt, darf sich wirklich niemand mehr beschweren, dass Inferno zu schwierig ist. 
Und wenn jetzt das "Ich bin aber nicht 10 Stunden am Tag on, ich hab Familie!!"-Argument kommt: Ist ja ok. Dann dauert es bei euch eben ein paar Monate länger, auf die reine Spielzeit gerechnet kann aber fast jeder den Infernomodus in einer annehmbaren Zeit (und ohne Echtgeld...) clearen.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juni 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt hier nicht auf die Alles-zu-einfach-Schiene kommen, aber 1.03 war einfach in jeder Hinsicht eine Erleichterung des Inferno-Modus.



Nee da sag ich auch gar nix. Hab ich bisher noch nich feststellen können aber ich bin gerade auch an ner Stelle mit Gegnerkombis die für mich schon immer sehr problematisch waren... ^^
Mir jedenfalls gehts einzig und allein um die Reperaturkosten, da ich doch schon das ein oder andere Mal sterbe...


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Juni 2012)

Ich sehe das ganze mit gemischten Gefühlen. Auf der einen Seite wird das durchaus beliebte "durchsterben" mittels stark erhöhter Reparaturkosten minimiert, dies trifft jedoch noch eine weitere Spielergruppe.

Was ist mit denjenigen die sich an einem Akt probieren und kleine Erfolge feiern, in dem sie sich an jeder Elite-Gruppe versuchen? Diejenigen die zwar häufig sterben, dies aber als Lerneffekt sehen und versuchen sich stetig zu verbessern, ihre Spielweise anzupassen etc.

Diese Spieler haben nun das Problem, dass ihnen irgendwann das Gold ausgehen wird. Natürlich kann man sich großspurig hinstellen und sagen "dann geht doch eben ein paar Akte zurück, fehlt es eben noch an Ausrüstung". Tja, das ist eine Sichtweise, aber nicht der Weisheit letzter schluss. Vielleicht ist die Ausrüstung bereits "ausreichend", es hapert eben noch an der richtigen Spielweise. Und diese versuchen die angesprochenen Spieler zu optimieren. Optimieren indem sie üben, üben, üben.

Dies können die Spieler nicht mehr. Sie werden, zum Teil, dazu verdammt einen Akt zu spielen der keine spielerische Herausforderung mehr ist, aber genug Gold abwirft, damit sich diese Spieler dann Ausrüstungsgegenstände im AH kaufen, welche das Fortkommen in den folgenden Akten erleichtert, was jedoch wieder dazu führt, dass man sich spielerisch vielleicht nicht so sehr weiterentwickelt hat, und nur seine Ausrüstung solange verbessert bis sich sämtliche Mobs die Zähne an einem ausbeißen, unabhängig davon wie man spielt.


----------



## Blaido (20. Juni 2012)

Das mag zwar sein mit dem rumprobieren, zumindest vor dem patch denn jezz ist es so einfach das man da nicht 200 mal rumprobieren muss sondern jeden gegner ohne besondere schwierigkeiten schaffen kann... Wenn sie die reppkosten erhöht hätten aber den schwierigkeitsgrad so gelassen hätten, hätte ich dir recht gegeben... Aber so ist das leider traurig :/


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juni 2012)

Ach wenn ich das immer höre... Es gibt halt Elite-Packs die schwierig sind. Es gibt auch welche die sind zwar einfach, man muss aber 5 Minuten kiten. Da schaffst du es halt nich immer dich kein einziges mal treffen zu lassen und als Onehit zu Enden.

Ich rede aber auch gar nich davon das es immer noch zu schwer is. Ich sag nich mal das es vorher sooo schlimm war. Aber diese Unverhältnismäßigkeit die Blizzard immer und immer wieder seit Jahren an den Tag legt nervt einfach so. Ob das jetzt Klassenänderungen in WoW sind, oder die Änderungen der Reppkosten hier, es wird immer gleich die Keule geschwungen.

Wenn wir ab jetzt auf einmal Autos bauen die nur noch halb so viel verbrauchen erhöht man doch auch nich die Spritkosten um das 10fache...


----------



## muffel28 (20. Juni 2012)

Diamanten sind bis lvl 7 nun billiger zu machen. Höhere Lebels kosten dann 20k 50k udn auf stufe 10 80k. das Stück.



Einzig leichte Ruckler habe ich seit dem Patch heute. Sind minimalst zu erkennen aber nerven dennoch. Noch jemand dem das aufgefallen ist?


----------



## Yinj (20. Juni 2012)

Also man muss schon sagen das eine Repkosten Erhöhung von x4 und eine IAS Senkung von +-50% viel sind. Gestern zahlst noch 6k Gold, heute 24-30k.
Das miese an der IAS Senkung ist ja das nicht nur der Dmg runtergeht sondern auch dein Heal. Ich schau das ich jetzt immer mehr Items mit Life/Hit bekomme. Je öfter ich dann zuschlagen kann pro Sekunde umso besser Heal ich mich. Da ist der Dmg fast egal. Dauert halt länger.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juni 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Einzig leichte Ruckler habe ich seit dem Patch heute. Sind minimalst zu erkennen aber nerven dennoch. Noch jemand dem das aufgefallen ist?



Bei mir eigentlich das Gegenteil. Ich habe vorher echt auf fast minimalster Auflösung gespielt, kann jetzt aber viel höher stellen. Also die Grafik-Performance hat sich stark gebessert soweit ich das beurteilen kann...


----------



## Hern (20. Juni 2012)

Sorry, ich mag echt nicht rumheulen, aber so macht D3 keinen Spaß mehr.

Hab eben die letzten Quests von Akt 1 Inferno gemacht um Gold zu sammeln und hab wo ich sonst um die 100 k zusammengebracht hab, grad mal 4 k rausgeholt. Unheimlich viel ging fürs reppen drauf, obwohl ich gar nicht so oft gestorben bin und dann findet man auch noch recht selten blaues und davon viel Trash für das der Händler nix rausrückt. Ach ja gelbes hatte ich auch, sogar Stufe 61 und 62 aber auch das war totaler Müll.

Kann mal bitte jemand Blizz erklären, dass gleichzeitg die Repkosten extrem erhöhen und die Dropquote senken (und wenn dropt Mist) eine schlechte Idee ist ?

Wollen die vielleicht das Goldauktionshaus fördern, weil sie ja mit dran verdienen ?

Echt schade um das Spiel finde ich.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

So, konnte direkt mal antesten jetzt nach der Arbeit und sehe schon bei vielen ist das geheule groß, aber stimmt wohl, die Repkosten sind ZU hoch. Durchwipen finde ich auch doof, aber selbst mit der Taktik hattest du am Ende massig repkosten, das hier benachteiligt sogar die die es versuchen und das in hohen Maße.

Noch zwei Fehler sind mir aufgefallen:

- Die FPS-Anzeige (STRG+R) funktioniert nicht mehr richtig.
- Und die Zombiebären vom WD bleiben an der kleinsten Terrainerhöhung hängen. An pisseligen Rändern von den Bodengittern in Akt 3 auf den Mauern, habe mich echt gewundert warum die Gegner nicht umkippten und ich fast gestorben bin.

Und dann, nach nicht mal 10 min spielen und nicht einem Tod schon 500g repkosten. Musste ich echt lachen. Wirklich durchdacht finde ich das ja nicht.

Bin mal gespannt was sich da noch so tut. Sehe da auf jedenfall Nachholbedarf.

mfg


----------



## Hern (20. Juni 2012)

Wobei ich noch schüchtern anmerken möchte, dass man bei D3 sterben manchmal gar nicht vermeiden kann, wenn man kein Superequipment hat ! 

Zumindest in Inferno gibt es Elitemonstergruppen mit so hundsgemeinen Kombis, dass man einfach mal draufgeht. Egal wie clever man spielt. Oder so eine blöde Elitegruppe und gleich so ein Boßmonster (oder wie die violetten heissen) direkt zusammen. Das hatte ich heut schon 2 mal.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Juni 2012)

Die Edelsteinherstellung für die höheren Level ist noch zu teuer...
Zumindest ich finde soviele Edelsteine, dass ich bei weitem nicht genug Gold finde um mir billige Ausrüstung zu kaufen zu reppen und die Steine zu verarbeiten ^^.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juni 2012)

Ja, die richtigen guten Edelsteine kosten das gleiche, nach wie vor... Hätte man auch ein wenig anpassen können, aber war ja vorher schon klar. Fände ich jetzt auch nicht soooo schlimm, wenn man denn Kohle übrig hätte 

Also zumindestens hat jetzt noch niemand gesagt das die Reperaturkosten so in Ordnung gehen. Ich denke das 90% der Meinung sind das das so nicht geht, daher glaube ich auch nicht das das so bleibt. Man muss wirklich sagen das das ganze schon fast lächerlich ist. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das das so bleibt.

Ich jedenfalls werde so nicht weiter zocken, bzw. kann ich gar nicht. Ich kann es mir einfach nicht leisten 


Ich habe jetzt wirklich gar kein Gold mehr, nicht mal 1k und meine Rüstung ist komplett rot. Wenn ich jetzt überlege das ich nur diesen einen Char hätte, könnte ich gar kein Gold farmen selbst wenn ich wollte  
Ich könnte nackt das Spiel auf Normal von vorne beginnen und 3 Tage spielen bis ich mir die Reperatur leisten kann um wieder "richtig" Gold farmen zu können xD

Im offiziellen Forum läuft schon ne Spendenaktion für Leute die ihr Gear nich mehr reparieren können xD xD xD



Jetzt farmt man nicht mehr für besseres Gear, sondern um sein aktuelles zu reparieren. Sprich ich habe kein Gold mehr für´s AH.
Und das alles kurz nach dem Start des Echtgeld-AH´s... Bravo Blizzard, gar nicht mal so dumm...


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Juni 2012)

> Einzig leichte Ruckler habe ich seit dem Patch heute. Sind minimalst zu erkennen aber nerven dennoch. Noch jemand dem das aufgefallen ist?


Hab ne Radeon 6970 und momentan auch leichte Ruckler.
Die tauchen ab und zu mal kurz auf.


----------



## Theopa (21. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die Edelsteinherstellung für die höheren Level ist noch zu teuer...
> Zumindest ich finde soviele Edelsteine, dass ich bei weitem nicht genug Gold finde um mir billige Ausrüstung zu kaufen zu reppen und die Steine zu verarbeiten ^^.



Die Steine sind gerade teuer genug, sie stellen neben AH-Gebühren und Repkosten die dritte gute Möglichkeit dar, Gold aus dem Spiel zu nehmen und die Inflation zu bremsen. 

Zu den Repkosten: Wenn man im entsprechenden Gebiet ganz ordentlich zurechkommt passt es. Man macht beim Farmen (0% Goldfind durch Items, aber 1-5 Nephalem-Stacks) einen leichten Gewinn, auch wenn man mal bei einem schwierigen Elitepack 2-3 mal stirbt. Und wenn dann ein gutes Item dabei ist (was jetzt schon ab Akt 1 der Fall sein kann!) ist man schon deutlich im Plus.


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Das mit den Juwelen find ich Super! Extra meine Steinchen aufgehoben . Das die Steine auf höherem Level den gleichen Preis haben wie vorher ist auch gut. Sonst würde jeder ohne Zeitaufwand mit den besten Steinen rumlaufen. 

Die Ruckler hab ich nur am Anfang (~ erste Minute). dannach keine mehr. Spiel auch nur auf 30 fps und alles auf low. Habt ihr VSync an? Wenn nein welche max FPS habt ihr eingestellt (+ Settings)


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Die Ruckler hab ich nur am Anfang (~ erste Minute). dannach keine mehr. Spiel auch nur auf 30 fps und alles auf low. Habt ihr VSync an? Wenn nein welche max FPS habt ihr eingestellt (+ Settings)



Bei mir lief bis 1.0.3 eigentlich immer alles auf High, max FPS auf 80 (obwohl die eh bei 60 stehen bleibt) und Vsync ist auch an.

mfg


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

So

Nachdem ich gestern auch einmal den neuen Patch ausgiebig mit meiner Frau getestet habe, möchte ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben und eine Diskussion hierzu anregen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Blizzard mit dem neuen Patch einen falschen Weg eingeschlagen hat. Doch wie komme ich zu dieser Annahme? Fangen wir von vorne an.

Ich (Mönch) stehe mit meiner Frau (Zauberin) gerade am Scheideweg zwischen Akt II und Akt III, soll heißen, dass wir Belial gelegt haben, dieser aber noch keinen Farmstatus hat und Akt III noch immer eine Hürde für uns darstellt. Folglich farmt man erstmal im zweiten Akt, z.B. Maghda oder Kull um an bessere Items zu kommen, ein wenig Gold zu erwirtschaften und dann später mit Akt III richtig durchzustarten. Dies rechnet sich mittlerweile nicht. Aber warum? Ich möchte dies gerne an einigen kleinen Beispielen fest machen.

*Punkt 1: Vasen, Urnen, Särge etc. führen nicht mehr so viel Gold mit sich

*Nun, dies ist ein valider Punkt, auf jeden Fall kann ich die Beweggründe von Blizzard die hinter dieser Änderung stehen. Farmbots soll das Leben schwerer gemacht werden und der Spieler wird dazu gebracht sich mehr um Monster, Champions oder Elitegegner zu kümmern. Berechtigte Punkte. Folglich ist die Ausbeute an Gold nicht mehr so hoch wie früher, verständlich. Dieser Punkt greift nun in Punkt 2.

*Punkt 2: Die Repkosten wurden erhöht
*
Hier möchte ich mich ein wenig mehr auslassen. Status "gelb" führt, bei meinem Charakter, zu Repkosten i.H.v. rund 50.000 Gold. Im Vergleich zu den 6.000 Gold ein erheblicher Anstieg. Punkt 3 sorgt nun natürlich dafür, dass man nicht mehr so häufig stirbt, wohl wahr. Hierdurch sollten sich die Repkosten natürlich in Grenzen und überschauberem Maße befinden. Doch ist das wirklich so?

*Punkt 3: Wir halten alle mehr aus

*Schöner Punkt. Ich persönliche merke auch, dass ich mehr aushalte, ein Vorteil und ein Gewinn für mich. Dennoch, und das kennt jeder von uns, gibt es Situationen, welche unweigerlich zum Tode führen, unabhängig von der Spielweise. Hierzu zähle ich z.B. Serverlags oder gar Spielabstürze. Letztere halten sich wahrlich in Grenzen. Doch Serverlags treten ab und an immer noch auf. Und plötzlich steht man wieder im Schänder + Feuerketten und kann garnicht so schnell "Heureka" schreien wie die HP gen 0 eilen.

Ferner, und auch das kennen wir alle, gibt es nach wie vor Kombinationen die sehr...sagen wir mal, unangenehm sind. Schänder, geschmolzen, verseucht und Blocker kann in gewissen Gebieten eine durchaus harte Nuß sein. Es kommt einfach mal die Situation in der man mittels "blocker" sich für einen kurzen Zeitraum nicht mehr bewegen kann. Befinden sich die Fähigkeiten zu diesem Zeitpunkt in Abklingzeit, wird es haarig, und führt durchaus mal zu einem Tod. Das kann passieren, das kommt vor, das ist nicht schlimm. Es gibt eben Kombinationen, welche leichter, und andere, welche schwieriger sind. Bisher haben wir uns bemüht jede Kombination anzugehen und versucht die Dämonenhorden ins Nirvana zu schicken. Bisher funktionierte das auch, es funktioniert immer noch muss ich an der Stelle anmerken.

Doch zu welchem Preis?

Ich möchte gerne mal ein Beispiel anbringen. Gestern starteten wir mit unserer klassischen ersten Farmrunde, sprich "Straße nach Alcarnus", fünf Nephalem Buffs einsammeln und Maghda besuchen. Eine gemütliche, entspannte Runde. Kein Stress, keine Hektik.

Nun hatten wir in Alcarnus einen gelben Elitegegner mit einer durchaus unangenehmen Kombination. Blocker und Schänder waren dabei, der Rest ist mir jetzt nicht mehr bekannt. Dieser Elitegegner war keine Herausforderung für uns, wir haben ihn gelegt, aber zu einem sehr hohen Preis. Meine Frau ist leider vier mal gestorben, mich hat es zwei mal zerrissen. Dies ist eigentlich kein Problem, wir lieben die gelegentliche Herausforderung. Doch leider war dieser Versuch, dieser Elitegegner ein Minusgeschäft für uns. Einnahmen von 1.500 Gold und ein gelber Gegenstand, welcher die Gegenstandsstufe 51 hatte und magere 2.000 Gold beim Händler gebracht hat...die Werte waren unterirdisch.

Nun stellt man sich doch die Frage, ob man derartige Gegner nicht lieber auslässt. Die normale Denke wäre an dieser Stelle: "Bevor ich Verlust mache, lass ich ihn lieber stehen." Die gelben Stufe 55 Gegenstände reißen es auch nicht raus. Doch dazu komme ich gleich noch.

Ist das so gewollt? Ist dies ein intelligentes Spieldesing? Ich sag euch worauf ich hinaus will. Blizzard bestraft im Endeffekt Spieler, die die Herausforderung suchen und sich auch an, für sie, schwierigen Kombinationen versuchen. Wir machen das. Wir suchen die Herausforderung und probieren, wir üben. Wir möchten unsere Spielweise verbessern. Dies wird seitens Blizzard nun mit horrenden Repkosten bestraft. Sehr schade. Der normale Weg wäre doch, dass Blizzard Spieler belohnt, wenn sie eine Herausforderung suchen und eingehen, oder bin ich hier gedanklich falsch?

Natürlich kommt das Gegenargument, dass die so genannte "droprate" erhöht wurde. Stimmt, habe ich feststellen können. Ich habe durchaus einige Stufe 63 Gegenstände dabei gehabt, doch mal ehrlich, ich weiß zwar nicht wie es bei euch aussieht, aber die Werte waren unterirdisch. Eine gelbe Stufe 63 Einhandarmbrust mit 200 Schaden, 40 Intelligenz und 60 Stärke. Das haut einen schon vom Hocker und bringt im AH sicherlich 200 Gold . Und hier sind wir bei Punkt 3

*Punkt 3: der vermeintlich bessere Loot

*Blizzard hat angegeben, dass in den Akten die "dropchance" von Stufe 60 bis 63 Gegenständen erhöht wurde. Vollkommen richtig, dies merkt man auch. Leider bringt mir das nur sehr sehr sehr sehr wenig, wenn die Werte streckenweise wesentlich schlechter sind als auf Gegenständen der Stufe 56 bis 58. Vielleicht erlaubt sich Blizzard hierbei einen kleinen Scherz und möchte uns "veräppeln"

*Fazit

*Anstatt der üblichen 200.000 Gold (ohne AH-Verkäufe) in einer gemütlichen (wohlgemerkt gemütlich) Stunde in Akt II, kamen gestern nur 40.000 bei raus. Wie geht es weiter? Wenn ich mir die Goldpreise im AH anschaue, wird mir schwindelig. 155.000.000 für eine 900 DPS Einhandwaffe mit durchschnittlichen Werten? Völlig überzogener Unsinn. Auch wenn die Verkäufer niemals diese Preise erzielen werden, sieht aktuell das gesamte Auktionshaus so aus. Wenn ich nun über 1.000.000 für eine 700+ DPS Einhandwaffe mit akzeptablen Werten ausgeben darf, und mein Goldgewinn merklich schrumpft, stelle ich mir die Frage wie man sich das irgendwann finanzieren soll. Sicherlich habe ich die Chance auf ordentliche Gegenstände, doch wenn ich mir die aktuellen Werte anschaue wird mir erneut schwindelig. 

Quo vadis Blizzard? Wenn man böse ist, könnte man natürlich die Behauptung aufstellen, dass dies alles Anzeichen sein könnten, welche in eine Richtung deuten: das Echtgeldauktionshaus. Wenn man noch böser ist, könnte man weiterhin die Vermutung anstellen, dass sich vielleicht auch Blizzard am Goldverkauf beteiligt. Welch ein Vorteil, dass man die Verkäuferinformationen nicht einsehen kann...ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt .

So, genug Wall of Text.

Wie seht ihr das? Wie kam bei euch der Patch an? Rede ich quatsch? Wie siehts aus?

so long

Scytale


----------



## floppydrive (21. Juni 2012)

Wie alle am rumheulen sind


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wie alle am rumheulen sind



Wenn du das so interpretierst bitte. Wenigstens regt mein Beitrag zu einer Diskussion an, deiner startet, erneut, nur einen flamewar.....


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das? Wie kam bei euch der Patch an? Rede ich quatsch? Wie siehts aus?



Kann ich so nur unterschreiben. Ich habe das Spiel gestern nur 10 Minuten angetestet, doch als ich sah dass die Zombiebären buggy waren, war mir sicherlich nicht mehr nach farmen.

Die Repkosten von 500g (kleine Summe ich weiß) klingen hier vielleicht wenig. Aber ich stehe ja nicht ständig vorne und kriege aufs Maul, sondern versuche dem meisten auszuweichen. 500g habe ich manchmal erst erreicht wenn mein Inventar voll mit Items war. Diesmal konnte ich die Repkosten gerade mal fast 1 zu 1 mit den gefundenen Items begleichn. Und wäre ich nicht mit Goldfundbonus-Equip rumgelaufen, wäre die Ausbeute sogar noch magerer gewesen.

Es ist wirklich frustrierend für die die die Herausforderung suchen und im Endeffekt verstehe ich nicht wirklich warum das am durchsterben hindern soll? Equip ablegen, durchsterben, porten und equip wieder anziehen. Also ob einem da Repkosten stören.

Ich kann wirklich nur hoffen dass sich da was ändert.

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (21. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wie alle am rumheulen sind



Argumentativ sehr hochwertig 

Also ich kann mich, aktuell, auch noch nicht groß beschweren. Was aber mit Sicherheit daran liegt, dass ich mich noch auf Hölle bewege, ergo mein Equip noch nicht so Teuer in der Rep. ist.
Dennoch verstehe ich die Problematik, wenn essenzielle Bereiche des Spiels so gravierend geändert werden. Wenn man jetzt statt 8k 10k zahlen würde, wäre das kein Problem. Aber statt 8k 28k zahlen..ist ne andere Hausnummer 

@Murfy 

Ich habe seit gestern meine Bären schweren Herzes weg gesteckt und bin auf ne Leaping Spider Skillung umgestiegen...geht soweit ganz gut und du hast definitiv mehr Möglichkeiten, auf Entfernung zu bleiben...


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> @Murfy
> 
> Ich habe seit gestern meine Bären schweren Herzes weg gesteckt und bin auf ne Leaping Spider Skillung umgestiegen...geht soweit ganz gut und du hast definitiv mehr Möglichkeiten, auf Entfernung zu bleiben...



Ja, ich spiele zZ aber eigentlich mit VQ, CDs und spamme nur Bären. Damit komme ich fix durch Akt3 durch (auf hölle) und da ich Goldfundgear trage ist mein dmg sonst nicht so das wahre. Ich kenne Wege besser zu spielen, aber ohne die Bären ist die Farmskillung für den Allerwertesten und dann muss ich echt einen Mage oder DH hochspielen, da der hexer keine andere große Wahl hat an großem AoE mit viel Schaden (außer vielleicht Firebats).

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (21. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ja, ich spiele zZ aber eigentlich mit VQ, CDs und spamme nur Bären. Damit komme ich fix durch Akt3 durch (auf hölle) und da ich Goldfundgear trage ist mein dmg sonst nicht so das wahre. Ich kenne Wege besser zu spielen, aber ohne die Bären ist die Farmskillung für den Allerwertesten und dann muss ich echt einen Mage oder DH hochspielen, da der hexer keine andere große Wahl hat an großem AoE mit viel Schaden (außer vielleicht Firebats).
> 
> mfg



Also auf meinem aktuellen Gear geh ich selbst mit VQ recht fix oom, wenn ich Bären spamme. AUf Akt II waren die auch definitiv nicht wirklich brauchbar  Aber vielleicht gebe ich der Sache noch mal ne Chance, wenn ich auf 60 wieder zurück zu Akt III gehe^^


----------



## Hern (21. Juni 2012)

Gute Analyse, Scytale.

Ich seh v.a. folgendes Problem : Vieles ist in D 3 scheinbar völlig zufällig z.B. Eigenschaften der Elitemonstergruppen, Drops, Wert der Items... Wenn man, wie jetzt geschehen die Repkosten, an denen keiner vorbeikommt, extrem hochschraubt, trotzdem diese ganzen Zufälligkeiten belässt, kann es sehr leicht passieren, dass man goldmäßig ins Minus kommt, weil einfach die Fixkosten durch reppen in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum Gewinn stehen, den man durch die zufälligen  Drops bekommt. 

Jetzt gibts für mich 2 Schlußfolgerungen :

1) Bei Blizz arbeiten viele Leute, die zwar schöne Spiele machen können, aber null Ahnung von primitivsten witschaftlichen Zusammenhängen haben (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, sonst wären die längst pleite  )

2) Blizz WILL, dass weniger Gold unter die Leute kommt, damit man im Echtgeldauktionshaus kaufen muss, was Blizz pro Deal satte 15 % bringt. Dann sollen die das aber auch sagen, sonst ist es ne Sauerei.

Viele Grüße

Hern


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Umfrage hinzugefügt...

Caps-Lock: 
Ja alle heulen, auch im öffentlichen Forum so um die 90%  Aber wenn es jemals gerechtfertigt war, dann ja wohl jetzt... ^^


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

Hern schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts für mich 2 Schlußfolgerungen :
> 
> 1) Bei Blizz arbeiten viele Leute, die zwar schöne Spiele machen können, aber null Ahnung von primitivsten witschaftlichen Zusammenhängen haben (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, sonst wären die längst pleite  )
> 
> ...



Ordentliche Schlußfolgerungen. Meine Frau und ich haben uns gestern die Frage gestellt wer bei Blizzard derartige Änderungen vorschlägt und dann auch noch absegnet. Sind gewisse Zusammenhänge für die Entwickler nicht sichtbar? Spielen die Entwickler D3 überhaupt, oder ist ein Großteil der Mannschaft in die Entwicklung von Titan involviert und kümmert sich nicht mehr so sehr um D3? Fragen über Fragen. 



ego1899 schrieb:


> Mal ne Umfrage hinzugefügt...
> 
> Caps-Lock:
> Ja alle heulen, auch im öffentlichen Forum so um die 90%  Aber wenn es jemals gerechtfertigt war, dann ja wohl jetzt... ^^



Die Frage ist doch, ab wann ist es das so genannte "heulen", ab wann ist es einfach nur das Aufzählen von, teilweise, offensichtlichen "Mängeln" (man beachte die "")? Äussere ich Kritik an einem Patch und den damit verbundenen Änderungen, ist dies gleich "heulen"? Soll jeder Spieler sich mit sämtlichen Änderungen einverstanden erklären?

Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und die Punkte, welche mich stören, detailliert aufgezählt und mit Beispielen unterlegt, ferner eine Diskussion angestoßen. Wenn dies als "heulen" abgetan wird, fragt man sich, ob konstruktive Kritik überhaupt gewünscht ist.


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Die Repkosten erhöhung ist okay, aber net so extrem.^^


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, ab wann ist es das so genannte "heulen", ab wann ist es einfach nur das Aufzählen von, teilweise, offensichtlichen "Mängeln" (man beachte die "")? Äussere ich Kritik an einem Patch und den damit verbundenen Änderungen, ist dies gleich "heulen"? Soll jeder Spieler sich mit sämtlichen Änderungen einverstanden erklären?
> 
> Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und die Punkte, welche mich stören, detailliert aufgezählt und mit Beispielen unterlegt, ferner eine Diskussion angestoßen. Wenn dies als "heulen" abgetan wird, fragt man sich, ob konstruktive Kritik überhaupt gewünscht ist.



Heulen fängt meines erachtens erst dann an wenn man ohne wirkliche Argumente einfach in den Raum wirft dass etwas Mist ist weil es einem nicht gefällt. Klar machen dass viele einfach weil sie gerade genervt sind, aber man sollte doch erst nachdenken und dann reagieren.

Ich habe mir den Patch angeguckt, nen Ticket geschrieben und damit hatte sich das für mich. Das viele geflame und geheule auf z.b. den offiziellen Foren tu ich mir garnicht erst wieder an. Das war zu Release schon schlimm genug.

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Ein Ticket is aber nich dazu da um sich über den Inhalt und die Veränderungen eines Patches zu beschweren.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Goldpreise im AH anschaue, wird mir schwindelig. 155.000.000 für eine 900 DPS Einhandwaffe mit durchschnittlichen Werten?


Ich hab gestern eine nette gelbe 2H-Armbrust für 200k gekauft. 900 DpS, ordentlich Dex, Stärke, Int, Vita und 450 LoH. Jede Menge für so wenig Gold. Hab sogar die vorhandene blaue 955 DpS-Armbrust, die weniger Werte hatte, gegen ausgetauscht. Bitte einmal hier entlang und Tipp 1 befolgen: http://forum.buffed....s-auktionshaus/ Dann klappts auch mit passabler Ausrüstung zu vernünftigen Preisen. Gegenstände die Millionen kosten krieg ich so schon gar nicht mehr zu Gesicht. Hab zwar entsprechend auch keine Items die dem Wert eines Lamborghinis entsprechen, aber ich bin ein stinknormaler Spieler und für meine Zwecke reichts.

Zu den ersten praktischen Erfahrungen mit 1.0.3:

Gestern nach Arbeit gleich mal Spiel gestartet. Patch machte diesmal keine Zicken und installierte sich problemlos. Sehr schön. Was ist das? Grafikeinstellungen wieder im Werkszustand? Dafür nicht seitenweise Lizenzgedöns zu akzeptieren? Seltsam. Alles wieder hochgedreht (wie mir deucht hat sich der eine oder andere Punkt leicht geändert im Grafikmenü) und Spiel gestartet.

1. Preise für Handwerksmaterialien

Die nächsten 10 Minuten nach Spielstart war ich erstmal mit Steine schleifen beschäftigt. Seit Ankündigung von 1.0.3 hab ich sämtliche niedrigstufigen Steinchen aufgehoben und das zahlt sich nun aus. Bin jetzt gut gerüstet mit jeder Menge makellosen quadratischen Dingern, kost ja kaum noch was die zu schleifen. Schön schön.

Allerdings könnte im Handwerksfenster ruhig noch eine Automatisierung eingebaut werden, wo man die Stückzahl angibt und dann alle geschliffen werden. WoW zeigt seit vielen Jahren, wie das komfortabel geht, erstaunlich dass derselbe Entwickler solche kleinen Komfortfunktionen hier missachtet. Denn 50 Steine einzeln per Klick zu schleifen zehrt dann doch an den Nerven. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.

Juwe nun endlich auch auf Stufe 10 gezogen und über die Preise für die sternförmigen Dinger gestaunt. Ich glaub da reichen die makellosen quadratischen dann doch erstmal.^^

2. Reppkosten

Ohne groß drumrumzureden: Ja, sie sind spürbar. Allerdings grübel ich immer noch über die astronomischen Angaben, welche manche hier und anderswo machen. Meine DH hat überwiegend Items mit Level 60 - 63 und bei gelbem Zustand hab ich nie mehr als 20k gezahlt. Kein einziges Mal. Auch beim Mönch nicht und da waren sogar mal einige Teile rot. 50k etc. kann ich persönlich nicht bestätigen und nein, ich hab kein einziges Teil was Haltbarkeitsverlust ignoriert. Bin also trotzdem mit leichtem Gewinn gestern ins Bett gegangen. Nicht mehr so hoch wie vor 1.0.3, aber ich denke man gewöhnt sich dran. Pleite geh ich dadurch definitiv nicht, zumal ich noch einige Teile über Nacht für ein paar Mark im AH los wurde.

Ich achte allerdings auch auf ein Polster von minimal ca. 400k in der Hinterhand. Droh ich da drunter zu fallen farme ich Gold (im RMAH kaufen ist und bleibt ein Nogo), was nach wie vor ganz gut geht. Alles in allem zwar nicht schön die Erhöhung der Reppkosten, aber so aufregend wie viele andere finde ich es bei weitem nicht. Heut morgen vor Arbeit nochmal fix geschaut und das Gold aus den AH-Verkäufen auf einen Charakter geschickt - zack, wieder über 900k aufm Konto. Geht doch.

3. Veränderungen an Fähigkeiten

Von besonderem Interesse für meine DH war ja diesbezüglich der "Bugfix" der Nethertentakel (Rune für den Elementarpfeil). Den IAS-Nerf hab ich kaum gemerkt, da ich auch vor 1.0.3 kaum Teile mit Attackspeed besaß - waren einfach meist zu teuer. Und das kommt mir jetzt zugute, ist ja auch was. Ich denke aber, eine nähere Beschreibung, wie mit der Situation umzugehen ist, ist im Klassenforum besser aufgehoben.

Fazit

Alles in allem - und da schein ich recht allein auf weiter Flur^^ - find ich den Patch gar nicht mal übel. An die meisten Veränderungen gewöhnt man sich recht schnell, Inferno ist immer noch angenehm fordernd und kurz gesagt: mir macht das Spiel weiterhin Spaß.


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ein Ticket is aber nich dazu da um sich über den Inhalt und die Veränderungen eines Patches zu beschweren.



Aber um auf Fehler aufmerksam zu machen. 

Da das geflame schon groß war bevor ich überhaupt nach Hause kam, habe ich es einfach ignoriert, weil sicher schon genug Leute über dies und jenes in den Foren beschwerten.

mfg


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Bitte einmal hier entlang und Tipp 1 befolgen: http://forum.buffed....s-auktionshaus/ Dann klappts auch mit passabler Ausrüstung zu vernünftigen Preisen. Gegenstände die Millionen kosten krieg ich so schon gar nicht mehr zu Gesicht. Hab zwar entsprechend auch keine Items die dem Wert eines Lamborghinis entsprechen, aber ich bin ein stinknormaler Spieler und für meine Zwecke reichts.



Danke für den netten Tipp, doch diese beherzige ich seitdem ich das AH nutze. Stufe 60 bis 60, IAS+Geschicklichkeit+Sockel vorhanden, sortiert nach DPS. Zur Zeit nutze ich einen Dolch mit 579 DPS, und sehr netten Werten. Eine minimale Steigerung kostet mich bereits mind. 650.000. Und das sehe ich einfach nicht ein. Das ist Wucher.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Juni 2012)

Die Repkosten waren autsch... bin grad 60 geworden, entsprechendes Gear, und 15k+ ... bin Akt 4 in Hölle.
AH war günstiges Zeug so um 30k zwar, aber nur ein paar Teile :/

Edelsteine-Kostennerf war super, das Skillen wurd auch billiger (was ich da schon rausgehauen hab).


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Danke für den netten Tipp, doch diese beherzige ich seitdem ich das AH nutze. Stufe 60 bis 60, IAS+Geschicklichkeit+Sockel vorhanden, sortiert nach DPS. Zur Zeit nutze ich einen Dolch mit 579 DPS, und sehr netten Werten. Eine minimale Steigerung kostet mich bereits mind. 650.000. Und das sehe ich einfach nicht ein. Das ist Wucher.



Naja IAS kannst ja jetzt fast dem Hasen geben . Um da wieder auf einen guten Wert zu kommen müsste man sein ganzes Eq auf IAS auslegen nur damit man vllt irgendwie wieder über 2,3 oder so kommt.
Ich schau jetzt auf +WeapDMG%


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage, ich glaube es ist erst seit dem Patch so.

2 Auktionen bei denen ich mitgeboten habe und überboten wurde, die mittlerweile auch abgelaufen sind, verschwinden nicht mehr aus dem Gebotsfenster. Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem?

Um auch mal was gutes zu sagen: Das neue Kontaktmenü ist wesentlich schöner. Da Frage ich mich aber warum man es erst grottig designt. Nur um es dann verbessern zu können? 




Murfy schrieb:


> Aber um auf Fehler aufmerksam zu machen.
> Da das geflame schon groß war bevor ich überhaupt nach Hause kam, habe ich es einfach ignoriert, weil sicher schon genug Leute über dies und jenes in den Foren beschwerten.



Was glaubst du was ein GM macht, wenn er von jedem 2. ein Ticket wegen sowas bekommt 
Und das mit den Repkosten ist kein Fehler, dass is nur Dummheit seitens Blizzards 
Tickets sind für alles mögliche, aber sicher nicht dafür. Oder schreibst du bei WoW auch ein Ticket, weil du meinst das der Hexer seit den letzten Klassenänderungen noch mehr Opfer ist als vorher? 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Allerdings könnte im Handwerksfenster ruhig noch eine Automatisierung eingebaut werden, wo man die Stückzahl angibt und dann alle geschliffen werden. WoW zeigt seit vielen Jahren, wie das komfortabel geht, erstaunlich dass derselbe Entwickler solche kleinen Komfortfunktionen hier missachtet. Denn 50 Steine einzeln per Klick zu schleifen zehrt dann doch an den Nerven. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.



Allerdings! Das hat bei mir auch eeewig gedauert und finde ich auch äußerst nervig. Ich versteh da Blizz einfach nicht. Es gibt doch echt absolut gar keinen Grund sowas nicht einzubauen... 

Zu den Kosten. Also bei mir liegen sie sobald ich gelb werde bei 25k. Rot habe ich noch nicht probieren können, dazu fehlt mir leider das Gold, dürften aber wohl 30-35k sein...


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juni 2012)

Das Chatfenster hat sich auch leicht geändert. Der Allgemeinchannel hat jetzt dasselbe langweilige beige wie in WoW. Schade, das blau fand ich recht angenehm fürs Auge, hätten sie ruhig lassen können. Channeleinstellungen werden gespeichert, so dass man wieder automatisch in dem Channel ist in dem man ausgeloggt hat. Find ich gut, weil ich eh beim Start immer den Allgemeinen joine und da das Gesabbel beiläufig mitverfolge. Jahre WoW hinterlassen halt doch ihre Spuren.


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was glaubst du was ein GM macht, wenn er von jedem 2. ein Ticket wegen sowas bekommt
> Und das mit den Repkosten ist kein Fehler, dass is nur Dummheit seitens Blizzards
> Tickets sind für alles mögliche, aber sicher nicht dafür. Oder schreibst du bei WoW auch ein Ticket, weil du meinst das der Hexer seit den letzten Klassenänderungen noch mehr Opfer ist als vorher?



Bisschen im Thread zurückblättern dann siehst du welche Fehler ich gemeldet habe. 

Was ich denke was ein GM macht? Der soll mein Ticket an die Entwicklung weiterreichen falls dieser Fehler noch nicht bekannt ist. Und ehrlich gesagt schreibe ich selten Tickets, also nur wenn mir wirklich was auffällt was einfach so nicht sein kann.

Und nichts gegen Hexer, nur weil keiner sie spielen kann sind sie keine Opfer! 

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (21. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Und nichts gegen Hexer, nur weil keiner sie spielen kann sind sie keine Opfer!



Kann ich definitiv nur beipflichten  Und wir sprechen hier nicht von Aushilf-Mage Destro-Hexern  Aber wir weichen vom Thema ab....

Ich habe gestern auch noch Belial auf Hell relativ gut gelegt bekommen, ohne sterben. Aber wenn ich sehe, dass ich jetzt, ohne zu sterben, mehr Repkosten habe, als bei anderen Fights, wo ich vielleicht 2-3 sterbe..dann stimmt irgendwas nicht


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Juni 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> floppydrive, on 21 June 2012 - 09:06, said:
> ...





> Caps-Lock:
> Ja alle heulen, auch im öffentlichen Forum so um die 90%  Aber wenn es jemals gerechtfertigt war, dann ja wohl jetzt... ^^


@Ego
Wenn du Leute ansprichst, dann bitte auch die richtigen .


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juni 2012)

Oh da hab ich euch verwechselt, Verzeihung!
Ihr ähnelt euch gelegentlich muss ich sagen...


----------



## orkman (22. Juni 2012)

drecks online verbindung... wollte jetzt endlich mal d3 weiterspielen und nun hacken die server und sie arbeiten dran ohne es gross vorher angekuendigt zu haben ... einloggen sagt server sind nicht erreichbar , website sagt alle server ohne probleme on ... blizzard , echt jetzt ?!?


----------



## Murfy (22. Juni 2012)

Habe gestern eine Runde meinen Mage weitergelevelt (Da die Bären vom WD immernoch buggy waren) und muss sagen, es sind richtig viele gelbe items gedroppt und das auf albtraum. Dafür war ich aber sehr enttäuscht dass mich das Spiel eher dazu nötigte vorran zu kommen anstatt die Kisten und Fässer zu zerstören und auch da auf was zu hoffen... Gold kam da jetzt so gut wie nie raus und wenn dann minimal Beträge, Loot ist da ja sowieso nicht mehr drin... also habe ich angefangen die einfach auszulassen, war doch sehr Schade, ich mache gern alles kaputt...

Es ist ok, aber der Patch hat nicht wirklich meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Vielleicht waren sie auch einfach zu groß.

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Juni 2012)

Da fällt mir ein, wenn auch OT, hat man über den Bären-Bug mal was im Offi Forum gesehen?

Ich war zwar gestern abend mal drin...aber da quasi jeder Thread sich nur um die Repkosten dreht...direkt wieder raus 

Ich habs gestern in Akt III auch schon gemerkt, dass sie schwere Probleme haben, sobald das Terrain "nach oben" geht...bergab rennen sie wie die Hasen


----------



## Murfy (22. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, wenn auch OT, hat man über den Bären-Bug mal was im Offi Forum gesehen?
> 
> Ich war zwar gestern abend mal drin...aber da quasi jeder Thread sich nur um die Repkosten dreht...direkt wieder raus
> 
> Ich habs gestern in Akt III auch schon gemerkt, dass sie schwere Probleme haben, sobald das Terrain "nach oben" geht...bergab rennen sie wie die Hasen



Habe deswegen (wie bereits erwähnt) schon ein Ticket aufgemacht. Was in den offiziellen Foren dazu abgeht weiß ich nicht. Aber dass ist richtig mies... Treppen hoch ist nicht, kleinste Kanten und sie bleiben hängen. War unmöglich, deswegen habe ich den WD erstmal beiseite getan.

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juni 2012)

Was mich irgendwie auch sehr stört ist, dass man das Ponylevel jetzt nicht mehr anständig abfarmen kann, da die Wolken auch ausnahmslos nur noch Gold droppen... Gerade jetzt wo ich nen Haufen Kohle reingesteckt habe für die Upgrades...


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Juni 2012)

Wenn die einen so dringenden Serverneustart machen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es wieder einige Deppen gab, die irgendwo grade massiv Exploiten.
Es war kein spontaner Absturz (laut den News), also hätte es Zeit gegeben, die Leute vorzuwarnen.


----------



## Nebelstern (22. Juni 2012)

*@Sanji2k und Murfy: *
Der Bärenbug ist bekannt, wird aber frühestens mit 1.04 gefixed werden. Steht irgendwo im US Forum. 

*Repkosten*
Musste sein. Wenn man das Spiel n bissl verfolgt kann man sich auch an einer Hand abzählen warum. 
Blizz wird in absehbaren Zeit Gold an uns verticken (inaktiver Goldbutton im AH). 
Dafür muss die Währung (Gold) aber stabil sein. Durch den AH Bug hab sich etliche Spieler Gold "gecheatet". 
Also muss man dafür sorgen, das sich die Währung wieder stabilisiert und viel viel Geld aus dem Spiel nehmen.
Blöd ist nur das der Großteil der Spieler (80% würde ich tippen) nen schmalen Geldbeutel hat und dadrunter leidet.
Aber ich hab die Hoffnung, das in absehbarer Zeit wieder humanre Preise im GoldAH auftauchen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Juni 2012)

Na Glückwunsch...dann erstmal die Bärchen Skillung bei Seite legen und wieder weiter mit den Spiders...


----------



## Murfy (22. Juni 2012)

Nebelstern schrieb:


> *@Sanji2k und Murfy: *
> Der Bärenbug ist bekannt, wird aber frühestens mit 1.04 gefixed werden. Steht irgendwo im US Forum.
> 
> *Repkosten*
> ...



Nice, das heißt für mich bis 1.0.4 kein Golfarmen mehr (außer ich habe vorher meinen Mage hochgelevelt).

Zu den Repkosten fand ich eine Aussage von Bashiok ganz zutreffend. Zum Theme zu hohe Repkosten sagte er sowas in der Art:
"Die Spieler haben sich an die niedrigen Kosten gewöhnt und dass sterben nicht schlimm ist, bis sie sich umgewöhnt haben wird es also noch ein wenig dauern."

Kann auch verstehen, nur dann sollten überall die Repkosten erhöht werden und nicht nur beim 60+ Equip (finde ich), da man sonst erst am Ende merkt dass es nicht so toll ist zu sterben.

mfg


----------



## Nebelstern (22. Juni 2012)

*@Murfy*
Nein du musst nicht bis 1.04 warten. Eigne dir eine andere Skillung und die entsprechende Spielweise dazu an.
Was nicht mehr funktionieren wird, sind die "Glasscanon Builds", du wirst dir für Inferno schon defensive Stats (Vit, allResi) zulegen müssen.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/witch-doctor#hZUikP!Wbe!aacYZb

Mit der bin ich im Moment unterwegs. Spielt sich sehr flüssig. Ich werde mal noch andere passive Talente austesten und schauen wie ich ohne den Manareg
klarkomme, weil die Brandbombe ja wenig Mana verbraucht. VQ Builds mag ich gar nicht, da gehen mir immer zuviele wichtige Spells drauf die man nur
benutzt um den Manareg aufrecht zu halten.


----------



## Murfy (22. Juni 2012)

Nebelstern schrieb:


> *@Murfy*
> Nein du musst nicht bis 1.04 warten. Eigne dir eine andere Skillung und die entsprechende Spielweise dazu an.
> Was nicht mehr funktionieren wird, sind die "Glasscanon Builds", du wirst dir für Inferno schon defensive Stats (Vit, allResi) zulegen müssen.


Ich finde es toll dass meine Beiträge nur halb gelesen werden. 

Die Bären nutze ich NUR zum farmen und das sogar nur auf Hölle -> Goldfundbonusgear anlegen und durch Akt 3 durch metzeln. Mit Bären würde ich mich nie in Inferno reintrauen, da bleibe ich lieber auf range.

mfg


----------



## muffel28 (23. Juni 2012)

Patches usw sind ja schön  und gut. VOr allem bei MMOPG. Diablo ist aber zu 99% keines. Aber egal.


Patch 1.0.3. Es war zu lesen das die Troprate erhöht wird. Nur komisch das ich seit dem Patch so gut wie gar keine seltenen Items mehr bekomme. Was soll da geändert worden sein. Dann kommt noch der Fehler das das Game seit dem Patch ruckelt bzw. nachlagt, wie man es sehen will. Dieses Phänomen haben wie man in versch. foren sieht viele, aber Blizzard tut mal wieder gar nichts.

 Das die Repkosten nun enorm angestiegen sind find ich auch sehr komisch. Wie Bloizzard meinte Spieler machten sich über den Tod keine gedanken. He BLiozzard hat euch der Blitz gestreift, ich habe 10000 Rep Kosten ohne gestorben zu sein. Was soll das? 


Wenn ich nun das was die Gegner an Items hergeben gegen meine Repkosten hochrechne, bleibt unterm Strich nichts übrig.


----------



## Yinj (23. Juni 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Patch 1.0.3. Es war zu lesen das die Troprate erhöht wird. Nur komisch das ich seit dem Patch so gut wie gar keine seltenen Items mehr bekomme. Was soll da geändert worden sein.



Es wurde nur die Chance erhöht Items mit dem Itemlvl von 61-63 zu bekommen. Nicht das allg. öfters Item dropen


----------



## Murfy (23. Juni 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Dieses Phänomen haben wie man in versch. foren sieht viele, aber Blizzard tut mal wieder gar nichts.


Es hat zwei Wochen gedauert bis die Server stabil liefen, ich denke nicht dass sie es dann schaffen von Heute auf Morgen die Fehler in Patches zu korrigieren. Also einfach ein wenig Geduld.



muffel28 schrieb:


> Das die Repkosten nun enorm angestiegen sind find ich auch sehr komisch. Wie Bloizzard meinte Spieler machten sich über den Tod keine gedanken. He BLiozzard hat euch der Blitz gestreift, ich habe 10000 Rep Kosten ohne gestorben zu sein. Was soll das?


Ja, verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, aber Blizzard hält das wohl für richtig, sie haben nicht vor das wieder zu ändern. Das offizielle Statement dazu war nur "Die Spieler müssen sich jetzt erstmal daran gewöhnen dass das sterben nicht mehr ohne Konsequenzen bleibt."



muffel28 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun das was die Gegner an Items hergeben gegen meine Repkosten hochrechne, bleibt unterm Strich nichts übrig.


Nicht ganz, aber so in etwa. Das Plus an Gold ist wirklich drastisch gesunken.

mfg


----------



## heiduei (24. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube hier haben einige echt einen Mangel an Skill... Allein heute hatte ich nach einem Run ca. 100k Gewinn an Gold, sowie relativ gute Items. Das mit den Repkosten finde ich in Ordnung, nachdem ich über 500k weniger in Edelsteine investieren musste.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juni 2012)

Das is doch ziemlich egal mit den Edelsteinen. Ab Inferno findest du doch eh nur glänzend quadratisch und um die zu verbessern zahlste doch das selbe wie vorher auch...

Edit: Übrigens könnt ihr das lesen wenn ihr seine Spoiler weiter klickt:
*Du neugieriges Spielkind  Weiterhin noch viel Spaß in diesen Foren * 
Haaaa haaaa


----------



## Yinj (24. Juni 2012)

Signaturception


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juni 2012)

Sollte das mit den Drops nicht geändert werden mit dem Patch? Also das bei nem 5er Stack Nephalem die Mobs nicht mehr 2 sondern nur noch einen gelben Gegenstand fallen lassen, dafür aber garantiert?

Naja ich hab eben nen kleinen Butcher-Run durch die Hallen der Argonie gemacht auf Inferno, habe ca. 10 Gruppen mit Champions und Eliten gelegt die ausnahmslos IMMER 2 gelbe Gegenstände fallen ließen? 

Das die Droprates in Akt 3 & 4 zu niedrig sind, weil Blizzard das verkackt hat ist ja mittlerweile bekannt und wird wohl bald ein weiteres Update zur Folge haben. Aber scheinbar ist das nicht das einzige was sie mal wieder nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben... ^^

War natürlich nur Schrott dabei, den ich komplett beim Händler verkloppt habe. Und da ich durch zahlreiche Lags (wegen meiner Leitung, nich wegen Blizz) schon das ein oder andere mal gestorben bin habe ich ganze 10k Gold Gewinn gemacht.


----------



## muffel28 (24. Juni 2012)

Auch der Patch der die Troprate erhöhen sollte und auch passende Items bringen sollte war wie so oft ein Flop von Blizzard. Wie schon in anderen Threads bemängele ich die Items. Mit dem neuen Patch bekomme ich weitehrin keine Passenden auch das mehr getropt wird ist blödsinn. 

Vl sollte Blizzard auch im AH eine Goldobergrenze machen. Für meinen Barbar topt nichts. Hexenmeister oder Mönch bin ich ja keiner nur das Mistzeugs finde ich laufend. Das dann im AH Items für 23Mio Gold angeboten werden ist ja fast schon lächerlich. Infero finde ich Items mit dem Level 56-59. Ist schon einweig niedrig finde ich. Das Ponylevel ist ja sowieso für nix. Wirklich was finden tut man dort nichts und Gold wirft es auch nicht wirklich in Massen ab. 


Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist Diablo 3 kein MMOPG und daher kann es auch nicht der Sinn sein die nächsten 20 Jahre Gold zu farmen bis Diblo 4 kommt.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, Diablo 3 ist auch kein MMORPG und wird es auch nie sein. Ich glaube du verwechselst da was


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Juni 2012)

Finde die Repkosten sehr gut. Was bringt es , wenn man sich überall durchsterben kann, ohne eine spürbare Konsequenz gegenüber Spielern, die es ohne durchsterben schaffen?


----------



## Murfy (25. Juni 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Finde die Repkosten sehr gut. Was bringt es , wenn man sich überall durchsterben kann, ohne eine spürbare Konsequenz gegenüber Spielern, die es ohne durchsterben schaffen?



Hm... also jemand der durchstirbt legt sein equip ab, nimmt fähigkeiten wie Salto, Geisterwandler oder Sprung rein und macht das bis kurz vor dem Boss. Dort wartet vorher meist ein Wegpunkt, der wird genutzt. Da man beim sterben keine Rüstung verloren hat (lag ja alles in der Kiste) hat man 0 Kosten und kann dann den Weg angehen.

Jetzt das Beispiel wenn ich mit meinen Kollegen spielen. Wir legen los und metzeln und uns durch. Erste Elitegruppe kommt, wir schauen nach den Affixen während wir erstmal ein wenig auf Rückzug spielen, sobald wir die Affixe alle durchgeben konnten überlegen wir uns wie wir diese am besten lösen können. (Man muss ja auch darauf achten wo wir gerade sind, viel freie Fläche, enge Höhlen, Hindernisse, etc. und wie die Gegner darauf reagieren). Je nach Affix stirbt öfters einer oder mehrere und vielleicht sogar mehrfach.

Wer hat nun die A*****karte gezogen? Sicher nicht die Durchsterber.

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich denke eher das bekämpfen der Elite-Mobs bei dem man einfach stirbt und stirbt und immer wieder hinrennt bis man sie wirklich down hat.



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Finde die Repkosten sehr gut. Was bringt es , wenn man sich überall durchsterben kann, ohne eine spürbare Konsequenz gegenüber Spielern, die es ohne durchsterben schaffen?




Versteh immer noch nicht wo dieser Irrglaube herkommt. Erstens macht das ja wohl kaum jemand absichtlich. Und zweitens: Also bei mir funktioniert das eher weniger da mindestens jeder zweite Elite / Champ Mob sowieso verbuggt ist und dann wieder mit vollen HP da steht.

Wenn die schon so nen Mist patchen dann bitte auch das.


----------



## Murfy (25. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Versteh immer noch nicht wo dieser Irrglaube herkommt. Erstens macht das ja wohl kaum jemand absichtlich. Und zweitens: Also bei mir funktioniert das eher weniger da mindestens jeder zweite Elite / Champ Mob sowieso verbuggt ist und dann wieder mit vollen HP da steht.



Das ist auf Inferno normal. Wenn kein Spieler in der nähe ist regenrieren die mit rasender Geschwindigkeit ihre HP.

Wenn ich mit meinen Kollegen spiele versuchen wir deswegen, wenn alle tot sind, so schnell wie möglich wieder zu der Gruppe zu gelangen, damit sie wenigstens nicht wieder voll HP haben sobald alle da sind.

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Nee das is ein Bug, hat nix mit dem normalen vollheilen zu tun. Das habe auch wenn die Gegner direkt bei meinem Spawnpunkt stehen. Du kannst auch mal wenn du tot da liegst einfach mal mit der Maus auf einen Gegner gehen und dann sehen wie die HP plötzlich von fast 0 auf voll springen. Das is auf jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad so falls dir das noch nich aufgefallen is, nuur da stirbt man halt in der Regel kaum...


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Hm... also jemand der durchstirbt legt sein equip ab, nimmt fähigkeiten wie Salto, Geisterwandler oder Sprung rein und macht das bis kurz vor dem Boss. Dort wartet vorher meist ein Wegpunkt, der wird genutzt. Da man beim sterben keine Rüstung verloren hat (lag ja alles in der Kiste) hat man 0 Kosten und kann dann den Weg angehen.






ego1899 schrieb:


> Versteh immer noch nicht wo dieser Irrglaube herkommt. Erstens macht das ja wohl kaum jemand absichtlich. Und zweitens: Also bei mir funktioniert das eher weniger da mindestens jeder zweite Elite / Champ Mob sowieso verbuggt ist und dann wieder mit vollen HP da steht.
> 
> Wenn die schon so nen Mist patchen dann bitte auch das.




So hab ich das nicht gemeint. 

Ich meinte das so, daß jemand der aus Unachtsamkeit etc. ewig am sterben ist, da es ja eh keinen Nachteil mitsichbbringt, gegenüber jemandem der aufmerksam spielt und eben nicht ständig stirbt, in gewisser Weise spürbar "bestraft" werden sollte. Durch die höhern Repkosten, kommt Blizzard meinen Wunsch entgegen. Das finde ich gut.


----------



## Murfy (25. Juni 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> So hab ich das nicht gemeint.
> 
> Ich meinte das so, daß jemand der aus Unachtsamkeit etc. ewig am sterben ist, da es ja eh keinen Nachteil mitsichbbringt, gegenüber jemandem der aufmerksam spielt und eben nicht ständig stirbt, in gewisser Weise spürbar "bestraft" werden sollte. Durch die höhern Repkosten, kommt Blizzard meinen Wunsch entgegen. Das finde ich gut.



Das bezweifel ich sehr.

Die erhöhten Repkosten wirken erst ab hochleveligem Gear, ab Gegenstandsstufe 55 bis 60 oder so.

Wer unachtsam spielt, wird wohl kaum bis zu so welchen Items kommen, sondern eher schon unter Albtraum leiden und schnell die Lust verlieren. Außerdem brachte das sterben schon einen Nachteil mit sich, 10% Haltbarkeit runter auf allen Items. Das hätte man vielleicht noch steigern können, auf sagen wir 20% oder gar 25%. Aber so sind die Repkosten extrem hoch, selbst wenn du nicht stirbst.

Coole Info eben dazu bekommen. Ein Kollege von mir ist gerade durch Akt4 Inferno durch, mit nem DH und hat am Ende alles in allem ca. 700k Repkosten. Und er ist sicherlich keiner der schlechten Spieler die einfach naiv überall reinlaufen und daraufhin sterben.

mfg


----------



## muffel28 (25. Juni 2012)

ZuM Thema sterben. Wie soll ich auf Inferno nicht sterben wenn 6 Elite Gegner (Gelb, die auch noch Imun gegen alles sind) direkt beim Speicherpunkt warten. Ich komm dort auch nicht mehr weg.

Da verliert man langsam aber sicher das Spielvergnügen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich sehr.
> 
> Die erhöhten Repkosten wirken erst ab hochleveligem Gear, ab Gegenstandsstufe 55 bis 60 oder so.
> 
> ...



Wenn das so ist, liegt wohl eher eine Unausgewogenheit zwischen Sterben und normaler Abnutzung vor. Wer wenig stirbt sollte mMn auch wenig Repkosten haben. Obs so ist, wird wohl nur die Zukunft, in Form von Patches, zeigen können.


PS: Alptraum muß man doch wirklich nicht aufpassen. Da stirbt man vielleicht das ein oder andere mal, aber nicht an jeder Gruppe, nur weil man einfach rein rennt. Auf Hölle dropt dann, ich glaube ab Akt 2, entsprechend teuer reparierbare Ausrüstung.

PPS: Wieviel Gold dropt so Pi mal Daumen in einem Akt 4 Inferno Run? Bin selbst noch nicht soweit und es wäre recht interessant, diese 700k mal in Relation zu sehen.


----------



## Murfy (25. Juni 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, liegt wohl eher eine Unausgewogenheit zwischen Sterben und normaler Abnutzung vor. Wer wenig stirbt sollte mMn auch wenig Repkosten haben. Obs so ist, wird wohl nur die Zukunft, in Form von Patches, zeigen können.
> 
> 
> PS: Alptraum muß man doch wirklich nicht aufpassen. Da stirbt man vielleicht das ein oder andere mal, aber nicht an jeder Gruppe, nur weil man einfach rein rennt. Auf Hölle dropt dann, ich glaube ab Akt 2, entsprechend teuer reparierbare Ausrüstung.
> ...



Wenn man jedes mal repariert wenn man handeln geht sehen die Repkosten auch vergleichsweise klein aus, doch reparier mal erst wenn du auf gelben Equip sitzt, ohne mal gestorben zu sein. Wenn du nicht gerade 90% aller Schüsse als Range ausgewichen bist sind die Repkosten da ziemlich hoch und von Nahkämpfern will ich garnicht erst anfangen.

Albtraum: Das ist Ansichtssache. Wirklich schwer wurde es für mich auch erst mit Inferno. Für andere ist jedoch selbst Normal teilweise schon zu schwer. Nicht jeder kann ein Spiel auf die selbe Art und Weise spielen wie die anderen.

Zum letzten kann ich grad nicht Antworten, aber mache ich sobald ich näheres weiß.

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Ja eben, es gibt Leute die sterben halt auch auf Hölle oder Alptraum verhältnismäßig oft, da sie spielerisch vielleicht nich so die Pro´s sind und die halt nich 6 Stunden am Stück spielen sondern vielleicht nur eine...

Das hat nix mit aufmerksamen oder unaufmerksamen Spielern zu tun.



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich meinte das so, daß jemand der aus Unachtsamkeit etc. ewig am sterben ist, da es ja eh keinen Nachteil mitsichbbringt, gegenüber jemandem der aufmerksam spielt und eben nicht ständig stirbt, in gewisser Weise spürbar "bestraft" werden sollte. Durch die höhern Repkosten, kommt Blizzard meinen Wunsch entgegen. Das finde ich gut.



Aber cool das diese Spieler zur Kasse gebeten werden, das findest du gut was?  Du tust so als ob der Teil der Spieler die häufiger sterben als du generell erst ab 2 Promille spielen, oder nebenbei noch auf Buffed rumsurfen um sinnfreie Aussagen zu machen. 
Das irgendwelche Casuals wahrscheinlich sterben weil sie halt keine Diablo-Götter sind und vermutlich auch nie großartige Mengen Gold besitzen kommt dir nicht in den Sinn?


----------



## Variolus (25. Juni 2012)

Es läuft ja gerade eine Umfrage bei buffed, ob uns der Patch so gefällt, nur sind die Antowrtmöglichkeiten einfach zu beschränkt... 

Nutz ich also den Thread hier zum selben Thema doch gleich mal ^^
Erst mal zur Umfrage: Ich sterbe auf Inferno immer noch regelmäßig bei den Championgruppen. klar sie liegen nach dem Patch etwas fixer aber trotzdem ist ein Ableben bei ihnen nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich. Dummerweise liegen nach nur einem einzigen Tod die Repkosten bei deftigen 7k+ Gold, der Erlös für das Erschlagen einer solchen Gruppe kratzt nur durch Verkauf der miesen Drops die 1000 Gold Grenze an. Wenns richtig hart kommt liegt mein Gewinn in einer Session durch die teuren Reperaturen mittlerweile nicht selten im negativen Bereich. Wenn ein Plus dabei herauskommt, ist dieser über den Verlauf einer Stunde selten überhaupt 4stellig. Also ja, die Reperaturen sind zu teuer. da ändern die günstigeren Produktionskosten nichts dran. Juwelen bekommt man in dem Bereich, den man mittlerweile kostengünstig herstellen kann sowieso als Drop in ausreichenden Mengen im Spiel und den Schmied habe ich zwar inzwischen voll ausgebaut aber seit 6 Stufen nichts mehr dort produziert, weil eh nur Müll entsteht -.-

Ein anderes Thema ist die Veränderung des Schwierigkeitsgrades. War es früher zwar nervig aber meist doch möglich Championgruppen über einen gewissen Zeitraum einfach nieder zu zergen (es sei denn, durch den dämlichen Bug stehen sie nach dem eigenen Ableben wieder mit vollem Leben vor einem...) so sind jetzt die Bosse härter geworden. hier gibts aber keine Chance auf einen zweiten Anlauf, wenns einmal ganz knapp nicht geklappt hat. Je nach Klasse und spielerischen Können lauern jetzt an dieser Stelle die Frustmomente. Jetzt brauch ich hier das bessere Equip, das trotz der gestiegenen Dropchancen einfach nicht dropt -.- Ich spiele aktuell mit meiner Zauberin Akt II in Inferno. Vor dem Patch hing ich komplett fest. Selbst stinknormale Mobs hauten mich aus den Latschen. Mein Equip hat sich seit Hölle Akt 4 nicht verbessern können. Ah ist auch keine Wahl, dort müss ich teilweise für ein einziges besseres Item mehr bezahlen, als ich überhaupt bis dato verdient habe... Naja, die Dropchancen sind ja jetzt gestiegen, versuch ich doch Akt 1 nochmal. Joa, die Champions sind immer noch hart aber im Schnitt etwas erträglicher, es dropt mehr Zeugs, dass aber NICHT besser ist, als beim ersten Versuch UND die Bosse sind jetzt der Wahre Itemcheck. Vorher war der Skelettkönig relativ einfach mit einem Fernkämpfer zu vernichten, selbst wenn das Equip nicht absolut Top ist. Nun killen einen die Skelettbogenschützen schneller, als man sie selbst umhauen kann. Einfach nur versuchen, dem Boss fern zu bleiben, reicht nicht mehr aus. Noch schlimmer, der Schlächter: Da ist man durch den immer größer werdenden Feuereffekt auf dem Boden gezwungen, möglichst fix den Boss zu killen. Dieser Softenrage macht es also unmöglich mit meinem Equipstand anders als mit Maxdmgskillung den Kampf zu starten. Nur dummerweise reicht es jetzt, wenn er mich EINMAL mit den Ketten trifft um mich zu killen. Also doch Defskillung? Nö, dann sinken meine Dps dermassen in den Keller, dass der komplette Boden brennt, bevor ich den Boss auch nur unter 50% bekomme, da stellt sich dann nur noch die Frage, 2 Sekundenfeuertod oder Onehitten lassen -.-

Statt ständigem Hin- und Herbalancen des Schwierigkeitgrades würde ich mir Wünschen die Items etwas anzupassen. Warum droppen gut 90% aller Items als reiner Schrott? Neulich sind mir seltene Schülterpolster gedropt, mit Int und Vit, allerdings waren das dann auch schon die positiven Aspekte, dass die Stats überhaupt für einen Zauberer passten. Denn die Werte waren mieserabel, derartig niedrig, dass ich mich vielleicht Anfang 40 darüber gefreut hätte aber nicht auf einem Level 60 Item... 46 Int und 32 Vit ist so weit von brauchbar entfernt, wie nur irgend möglich. Da freut man sich auch nicht über die knapp 900 Gold beim Händler -.- Die Bandbreite der möglichen Werte ist viel zu groß, ab einer bestimmten Levelanforderung solltenn derartig niedrige Werte einfach nicht vorkommen dürfen. Selbst die Level 48 Schulterstücke, die ich aktuell trage sind um mehr als das Doppelte besser. Nur die Rüsting ist geringer gewesen. Der Schmied ist nur was für Glückpilze, im Schnitt kommen, zumindest bei mir, auf 20 hergestellte Items nur 2-3 mit überhaupt irgendwie brauchbaren Werten heraus. Rest ist purer Müll. Hier wäre zumindest eine kleine Einflussnahme praktisch und wünschenswert. Dass man auf irgendeine Weise zumindest einen primären Stat festlegen könnte. Gerne auch gegen den Preis eines entsprechend hochwertigen Edelsteins.
Genauso wünschenswert wäre eine Einflussnahme auf die Begleiter. Wie oft ist es mir schon passiert, dass ich an eine Kreuzung in einem Dungeon komme, rechts ein Championpack, links ein Raremob mit Begleitern und gradeaus ein Goldgoblin. Und was passiert? Genau, der dämliche Begleiter, egal ob nun ein beschörener (wobei die noch die schlimmsten sind -.-) oder der angeheuerte, rennt los und zwar auf den Goldgoblin zu, pullt dabei die beiden Gruppen und du siehst vor deinem Ableben gerade noch, wie dieser in seinem Portal verschwindet. Danach stehen beide Gruppen vereinigt in der Mitte der Kreuzung und hinter ihnen liegen ein paar erbärmliche Goldhäufchen. Ich wünsche mir eine Begleiterleiste wie bei WoW, wo ich die dämlichen Dinger auf neutral oder komplett inaktiv stellen kann, um solche Sachen einfach zu vermeiden.

Aber ganz ehrlich, der größte Aufreger sind die zurückgekehten Bugs:
Ständig springt der Charakter im Laufen wieder ein Stück zurück. Vor allem in einem Kampf gegen einen Boss oder Champions mehr als nur etwas nervig, denn in solchen Fällen meist auch gleichbedeutend mit hohen Repkosten durch wiederholtes und in dem Fall höchst unsinngem Ableben. Grade zieht man sich noch zurück, da bleibt man scheinbar an irgendeiner Ecke hängen, springt 1-2 Meter zurück, mitten in den Feuerkreis auf dem Boden oder zwischen die 4 Laserkugeln usw. -.-
Genauso die verbesserte Wegfindung der Gefährten. Wer kennt den Wiedergänger Cain noch nicht? Einfach Akt 1 starten und die Worthingham Mission starten. Sobald man also zurück nach New Tristram portet, zappelt dieser dort höchst lebendig herum, selbst nachdem man seinem Ableben in dem Video zugesehen hat. Dafür sind allerdings auch feindlich gesinnte NPCs nun deutlich leichter in Ecken zu locken, wo sie hinter Truhen oder Absätzen hängen bleiben und so wehrlos niedergemetzelt werden können -.- Intelligentere Wegfindung hab ich mir irgendwie anders vorgestellt...

Insgesamt hat der Patch für mich viel zu wenig besser aber dafür zu viel schlechter gemacht und viele Mängel sind immer noch nicht behoben. 1.0.3 ist KEIN großer Wurf gewesen und ohne wäre das Spiel sicherlich spielenswerter geblieben.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Variolus schrieb:


> ...



Joa, ich muss sagen das spiegelt so zu 90% auch meine Spielerfahrung wieder. Das bringt das meiste so ziemlich auf den Punkt.


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Juni 2012)

gut zusammengefasst, unterschreibe ich auch so.
Hänge auch mit meinem Barb Anfang Inferno Akt II fest und renne jeden Tag Inferno Akt I und etliche Male Ponylevel Hölle, aber nix brauchbares droppt.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Joa ich hab das Spiel mittlerweile auf Eis gelegt. Rennt mir ja nich weg. Unter diesen Umständen kommt einfach kein Spielspaß auf.
Weiter gehts wenn sich das alles bessert, oder ein neues Addon kommt... ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja eben, es gibt Leute die sterben halt auch auf Hölle oder Alptraum verhältnismäßig oft, da sie spielerisch vielleicht nich so die Pro´s sind und die halt nich 6 Stunden am Stück spielen sondern vielleicht nur eine...
> 
> Das hat nix mit aufmerksamen oder unaufmerksamen Spielern zu tun.
> 
> ...



Dafür gibt es doch 4 Schwierigkeitsgrade. Da wird doch für jeden der passende dabei sein.

Willst du allen Ernstes erzählen, daß unaufmerksame Spieler nicht öfter sterben als aufmerksame Spieler? Kann nicht dein Ernst sein. 

Was das ganze mit der Spielzeit verschiedener Spieler zu tun, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. Wer 6 Stunden spielt hat potenziell eine höhere Chance zu sterben und Gold zu looten, als jemand der 1 Stunde spielt. Was da wohl unterm Strich rauskommt....? 

Keine Ahnung was du da alles in meinen Beitag rein dichtest. Ich jedenfalls hab nur und werde immer und überall meine Meinung zu etwas sagen und diese begründen. An einem Spiel gefällt mir unter anderem, daß wenn man schludrig spielt, es gewisse Konsequenzen mit sich bringt und wenn man sich anstrengt, man von diesen Konmsequenzen verschont bleibt.
Sowas nennt sich Anspruch und wem würde schon Spiel Spaß machen, welches einzig den Anspruch durch Level zu rennen und auf nichts achten zu müssen, da wenn mal was schief geht ist es ja egal und man läuft einfach ein weiteres mal drauf los. Irgendwann kommt man schon durch und einen Nachteil gibt es dadurch nicht. 

Warum also sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen?  Man kommt doch auch durch ohne jegliche Kentnisse zu haben.

Wenn ichs mir genau überlege, ist das Grundgerüst eines jeden Spiels, ein System welches ein Bewältigen und Scheitern bietet. Wer spielt ein Spiel, bei dem er nur gewinnen kann? Wer spielt ein Spiel bei dem er nur verlieren kann?


Deine letzte Frage kann sich selbst nach mehrmaligem durchlesen deines Beitrags, nur an dich selbst richten. Genauer gesagt, an deinen Promille-Casual-Götter-Kauderwelsch, welcher wohl irgend einen Bezug auf meinen Beitrag haben soll. (Vermute ich wegen dem Zitat) Ich erkenn ihn leider nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Willst du allen Ernstes erzählen, daß unaufmerksame Spieler nicht öfter sterben als aufmerksame Spieler?
> Was das ganze mit der Spielzeit verschiedener Spieler zu tun, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar.



Habe ich nie gesagt, aber in deiner Welt exestiert das Wort "Casual" wohl nicht und es gibt entweder gar nicht spielen oder halt als Vollnerd. So hört sich das jetzt an um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen.



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> ...einzig den Anspruch durch Level zu rennen und auf nichts achten zu müssen...
> ...wenn mal was schief geht ist es ja egal und man läuft einfach ein weiteres mal drauf los...
> ...Warum also sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen? Man kommt doch auch durch ohne jegliche Kentnisse zu haben...



Naja man kann halt auch wieder alles ins Lächerliche ziehen. Wenn du wirklich Schwierigkeiten hast irgenwelche Zusammenhänge zu verstehen liegt das wahrscheinlich daran das du nicht wirklich aufmerksam liest oder einfach nicht alles verstehst. Zumindestens kann ich mir so ne dämliche Antwort nicht anders erklären 
Das und die Tatsache das hier jeder zweite deinen Unsinn zitiert um mit dir zu diskutieren sagt mir schon mit was ich es hier zu tun habe, daher versuche ich das gar nich erst da das sowieso zwecklos zu seien scheint.

Viel Spaß noch Leute mir reicht´s jetzt schon


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Juni 2012)

Naja, könntest ja einfach mal die Zusammenhänge erläutern. Ich verstehs halt einfach nicht (wirklich nicht), wie du von dem was für mich u.a. den Reiz ein Spiel zu spielen ausmacht oder besser ausgedrückt, was es interessanter macht, dich dazu verleitet für irgendwelche Spielertypen in die Bresche zu springen und sie vor irgend etwas zu verteidigen versuchst, welche in keinster Weise mit meinem Beitrag in Zusammenhang zu bringen sind.

Du fängst an von Spielertypen zu schwafeln, daß sie zur Kasse gebeten werden und unterstellst mir, ich würde das gut finden. Als wäre das nicht schon genug Unsinn, erzählst du auch noch, ich würde eine Meinung über Spieler haben, die häufiger sterben als ich. Das zeugt schon von reichlich bunter Fantasie. 
Was hat das alles überhaupt damit zu tun, was für mich ein Spiel interessanter macht? Nichts anderes hab ich hier von mir gegeben.


Vielleicht hätte ich auch einfach "unaumerksames Spiele*n*" anstatt von "unaufmerksame Spiele*r*" schreiben sollen, was zwar im Grunde nichts am Sinn meines Beitrags ändert, aber vielleicht wärst du mir dann auf deinem militanten Spielerverteidigungstrip erspart geblieben?

Vielleicht aber hätte ich auch schreiben können was ich wollte, da du mich so oder so angemacht hättest. Einzig aus dem Grund, weil ich etwas befürworte, worüber du dich bereits empört hast?


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

Nö das nicht, du sagst halt im Prinzip nur aus das man bei Diablo 3 stirbt weil man unaufmerksam ist und nicht weil es für einen halt stellenweise zu schwer ist. Leute die solche Probleme nich haben, haben auch keine Probleme mit den Reperaturkosten, dass is mir klar. Als ob man sich mit Absicht und zum Spaß "durchstirbt".



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Finde die Repkosten sehr gut. Was bringt es , wenn man sich überall durchsterben kann, ohne eine spürbare Konsequenz gegenüber Spielern, die es ohne durchsterben schaffen?



Mit der Aussage sagst du doch das du es gut findest, dass die bestraft werden die ohnehin schon Probleme haben, da dich das ja sowieso nich interessieren brauch da du ja so "aufmerksam" spielst und eben nicht stirbt.
Anstatt dieser Methode könnte man dir doch genauso einen Bonus dafür geben, wenn du so und so lang nicht stirbst, wie wäre denn das vielleicht?

Das ist im Prinzip so, als würde ich die Lebenserhaltungskosten drastisch erhöhen, weil die Reichen alle auf ihren Millionen hocken und so mehr ausgeben müssen, aber im Endeffekt bockt es die mal 0, sondern nur die, die sowieso nix haben.


Und ich hätte dich nicht in jedem Fall irgendwie angemacht, ich rege mich nur darüber auf wenn mir Leute das Wort im Mund herumdrehen, dass ist alles. Und das is auch das letzte mal das ich für dafür weiteren Stoff biete, da ich es vorziehe so ne dämliche Diskussion nicht weiter fortzuführen da das sowieso kein Ende nimmt und das nich der nächste Thread sein muss der wegen argumentationsimunen Leten geschlossen wird...


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das ist im Prinzip so, als würde ich die Lebenserhaltungskosten drastisch erhöhen, weil die Reichen alle auf ihren Millionen hocken und so mehr ausgeben müssen, aber im Endeffekt bockt es die mal 0, sondern nur die, die sowieso nix haben.



Schönes Beispiel


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nö das nicht, du sagst halt im Prinzip nur aus das man bei Diablo 3 stirbt weil man unaufmerksam ist und nicht weil es für einen halt stellenweise zu schwer ist. Leute die solche Probleme nich haben, haben auch keine Probleme mit den Reperaturkosten, dass is mir klar. Als ob man sich mit Absicht und zum Spaß "durchstirbt".
> 
> Jain, ich habe geschrieben gemeint, was ich schon versuchte klarzumachen, daß man aus Unachtsamkeit *etc. (etc. sagt doch aus das es einer von mehreren Günden ist) *öfter stirbt, als wäre man aufmerksam.
> Das einzige Problem ist, daß mein Beitrag im nachhinein von dir anders verstanden wurde als von mir gedacht. Das du nun der große Verteidiger der Kleinen und Schwachen bist, die du im Netz schützen mußt, ist halt mein Pech. Hätte auch wen anderes treffen können, dem man etwas erklären kann. Hier wohl zwecklos.
> ...



Jetzt noch ein letztes mal. Ich begrüße es wenn man mitdenken muß, da es sonst negative Folgen für einen selbst, nicht auf andere die du immer einwirfst, haben könnte. Stumpfes Machen mit der einzigen Möglichkeit, ein positives Ergebnis zu erzielen, ist nunmal nicht mein Fall.




-Scytale- schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel



Ja, wenn man konsequent meine Aussagen ignoriert. Bisher kamst gerade du mir hier als aufmerksamer Leser vor. Kann ja jedem mal passieren.


----------



## Murfy (26. Juni 2012)

Variolus schrieb:


> Wall of text


Kann ich so nur unterschreiben.



-Scytale- schrieb:


> ego1899 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist im Prinzip so, als würde ich die Lebenserhaltungskosten drastisch erhöhen, weil die Reichen alle auf ihren Millionen hocken und so mehr ausgeben müssen, aber im Endeffekt bockt es die mal 0, sondern nur die, die sowieso nix haben.
> ...


Seh' ich auch so und passt sogar (leider) ziemlich gut.



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> [ein haufen Text in einem Zitat]
> Jetzt noch ein letztes mal. Ich begrüße es wenn man mitdenken muß, da es sonst negative Folgen für einen selbst, nicht auf andere die du immer einwirfst, haben könnte. Stumpfes Machen mit der einzigen Möglichkeit, ein positives Ergebnis zu erzielen, ist nunmal nicht mein Fall.


Nur so als Tipp, man kann Quotes auch splitten, einfach den Startpart kopieren, irgendwo zwischendrin wieder einfügen und vorher ein schließendes Tag, dann ist das ganze leserlicher. 

Trotzdem, wenn du es so siehst dass jemand dich falsch versteht ist es nicht deren, sondern dein Fehler. So funktioniert Sprache, versuche es so wiederzugeben dass es dein Gegenüber versteht und zwar so lange bis es richtig verstanden wird.

Und wie ich es hier bereits erwähnt hatte bringen diese Repkosten-Erhöhungen nicht den Durchsterbern einen Nachteil, sondern denen die es versuchen, denn diese Personen sterben deutlich öfter als die die einfach weiterlaufen. Das hat 0 mit unachtsamkeit zu tun. Unachtsam ist man wenn man (wie ich vorgestern) einen Film guckt und das Spiel weiterlaufen lässt, irgendwo reinläuft und daran krepiert. Doch, wie erneut bereits erwähnt, spielt keiner das Spiel so wenn er es bis Inferno schaffen will, so spielen die die Normal durchspielen, Albtraum anfangen und dann keine Lust mehr haben und genau deswegen hat diese Erhöhung der Repkosten überhaupt keinen Effekt auf die Spielergruppe.

Und doch, der Vergleich ist ziemlich gut. Die die schon vor dem Patch reich waren und mit stärkstem Equip ausgestattet waren schlagen sich jetzt durch Inferno durch, lachen über die Repkosten und können, wenn sie denn mal was gutes finden, was ja eigentlich jetzt öfter droppen soll, es direkt teuer im AH verkaufen. Das kann sich dann der arme "Mittelstand" nicht mehr leisten, weil nahezu jeglicher Gewinn in Repkosten übergehen, weil man versucht auf Inferno weiterzukommen. 

Ich zähle mich zu diesem Mittelstand und ich kann nur sagen: Vor dem Patch habe ich bei normalem Vorrankommen immer ein leichtes Plus erreicht, nicht hoch, aber es war ok. Jetzt jedoch habe ich ein starkes Minus nach jedem mal. Ich werde dazu genötigt Gold farmen zu gehen um meine Repkosten zu bezahlen. 
Und besonders wenn du Nahkämpfer bist und immer vorne stehst um die Gegner im Gruppenspiel von den Ranges abzuhalten steigen deine Repkosten enorm. Und dann bist du mal umzingelt, kommst nicht weg, hast keine CDs mehr und Revenge procct nicht, dann bist du tot. Und da ist nix mit unaufmerksamkeit. Da brauchst du nur Affixe wie Blocker, Teleport und/oder Aufseher, da bist du schnell mal Brei, sogar als Range.

mfg


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> ZuM Thema sterben. Wie soll ich auf Inferno nicht sterben wenn 6 Elite Gegner (Gelb, die auch noch Imun gegen alles sind) direkt beim Speicherpunkt warten. Ich komm dort auch nicht mehr weg.
> 
> Da verliert man langsam aber sicher das Spielvergnügen.


Sowas hatt ich auch mal, die standen genau beim Eingang wenn man in Leorics Festung reinkommt, also konnt ich mich gar nicht wiederbeleben, weil die mich instantmässig umnieteten. Da hilft nur Spiel verlassen und Quest zurücksetzen.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Und doch, der Vergleich ist ziemlich gut. Die die schon vor dem Patch reich waren und mit stärkstem Equip ausgestattet waren schlagen sich jetzt durch Inferno durch, lachen über die Repkosten und können, wenn sie denn mal was gutes finden, was ja eigentlich jetzt öfter droppen soll, es direkt teuer im AH verkaufen. Das kann sich dann der arme "Mittelstand" nicht mehr leisten, weil nahezu jeglicher Gewinn in Repkosten übergehen, weil man versucht auf Inferno weiterzukommen.
> 
> Ich zähle mich zu diesem Mittelstand und ich kann nur sagen: Vor dem Patch habe ich bei normalem Vorrankommen immer ein leichtes Plus erreicht, nicht hoch, aber es war ok. Jetzt jedoch habe ich ein starkes Minus nach jedem mal. Ich werde dazu genötigt Gold farmen zu gehen um meine Repkosten zu bezahlen.


Also ich bin der "Mittelstand" schlechthin und muss mich trotzdem über eure "Armut" wundern (nein, sie kotzt mich nicht an). Ich spiele ausschließlich abends, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind und drehe dann ein paar abendlich gemütliche Farmrunden durch Akt 1. Hier und da sterbe ich mal, wenn ich mich dämlich anstelle oder die Fähigkeiten-Kombi halt schwierig ist. Und trotzdem habe ich pro Abend einen Durchschnittsgewinn zwischen 50 und 80k Gold. Reines Farmgold. Mit ganz normaler Ausrüstung, ganz normalen Werten und allem drum und dran. Zusätzlich nach Lust und Laune ein paar Sachen ins AH stellen und vielleicht ein oder zwei davon verkaufen, was aber bisher meist im 5stelligen Bereich vonstatten geht, wenn überhaupt. Akt 2 bin ich dran, aber das spielt sich unangenehmer durch die vielen merkwürdigen Gegnerdesigns, also lass ich mir Zeit und bleib noch ein wenig in A1. D3 läuft ja nicht weg.

Gestern abend hab ich einer Bekannten mit der ich oft im Koop spiele (und die ständig pleite ist aus unerfindlichen Gründen) 100k geborgt, damit sie ein paar Truhenplätze kaufen konnte. Hatte ich noch ca. 940k. Eine Stunde später bereits wieder die Million überschritten. Ganz entspannt, ohne Stress und trotz Reppkosten. Schmied und Juwe sind auf Stufe 10, die Truhe komplett ausgebaut. Ich kaufe/ verkaufe nicht im RMAH und der höchste erzielte Verkaufspreis im Gold-AH lag bei ca. 220k. Dafür gebe ich aber hier und da auch solche Summe dort wieder aus.

Vorm Zubettgehen konnte ich dann der Versuchung nicht widerstehen und habe beim Juwe den höchsten erreichbaren Stein hergestellt. Einfach um mal einen zu besitzen. Die Herstellung eines einzigen Rubins vom makellosen quadratischen bis zum höchsten sternförmigen kostete neben massig Steinen und Büchern ca. 600k Gold. Jetzt hab ich also noch 612k auf der hohen Kante. Warum ich das gemacht habe? Nun trotz allem, trotz dass ich ein ganz normaler berufstätiger Familienvater und abendlicher Spieler ohne göttliche Befähigung bin, der auch hin und wieder stirbt, hab ich keine Goldprobleme. Und ich weiß dass die 612k heut abend wieder Richtung 700k anwachsen werden. MIT sterben. MIT Reppkosten. OHNE Stress beim spielen.

Mach ich was falsch oder ihr? Wenn man so mitliest gewinnt man ja den Eindruck dass man selbst cheaten, exploiten, hardcoresuchten müsse, um nicht pleite zu gehen. Und da ich all das nicht tue... warum hab ich dann trotzdem ein angenehmes Goldpolster? Hier noch ein Video-Tipp, wie man relaxt die eine oder andere Runde zum Gold- und Itemverdienen in den Akten drehen kann: Klick mich Akt 1 kann ich bestätigen, funktioniert alles wunderbar. Was ich selbst noch anmerken möchte: so schnell wie möglich die 5 Stacks ansammeln. So fallen schon beim weißen Trash massig Extragold und auch Items ab. Also nicht immer gleich jammern und "das bockt nicht mehr" schreien, sondern einfach nach Lösungen suchen. Die sind in D3 naheliegend und einfach zu handhaben. Und farmen ist nun mal ein Bestandteil des H & S-Spielprinzips. Was mich wundert ist, dass der Großteil in jedem Forum sich selbst als gestandenen D2-Veteranen lobpreist, aber sich über das Farming in D3 beschwert?! Da stimmt doch was nicht. Wer dessen nicht willens ist sollte auf Dragon Age & Co. zurückgreifen (im Übrigen sehr zu empfehlen).


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

Also Hosenschisser, bis auf deinen Eröffnungssatz, den ich im Bezug auf den Rest nochmal aufgreifen wollte, bestand mein letztes Zitat aus einem Beitrag der gerade mal eine Stunde alt war, so wahnsinnig oft haste dich da jetzt nicht verbessert, daher ignoriere ich eigentlich so gar nix konsequent.
Und mehr geh ich da jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf ein, ich lass dir jetzt mal deine Meinung. Wenn ich für dich hier einen auf Robin Hood mach und dich als den großen Pöööösen hinstellen will meinetwegen 




Murfy schrieb:


> Trotzdem, wenn du es so siehst dass jemand dich falsch versteht ist es nicht deren, sondern dein Fehler. So funktioniert Sprache, versuche es so wiederzugeben dass es dein Gegenüber versteht und zwar so lange bis es richtig verstanden wird.



Eben, dann drück dich doch gleich richtig aus und denke mal nach bevor du schreibst, dann musst du dich hinterher auch nicht verbessern und wundern warum dich denn niemand auf der Welt versteht.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Also ich bin der "Mittelstand" schlechthin und muss mich trotzdem über eure "Armut" wundern (nein, sie kotzt mich nicht an).



Oooh und was glaubst du erst wie es den Betroffenen geht? 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und ich weiß dass die 612k heut abend wieder Richtung 700k anwachsen werden. MIT sterben. MIT Reppkosten. OHNE Stress beim spielen.
> 
> Mach ich was falsch oder ihr?



Naja zw. Akt 1 und den anderen liegt trotz Patch immer noch ein gewaltiger Unterschied, dass wirst du denke ich mal auch noch merken. Zumindestens bei mir ist es ja auch nicht immer so schlimm, aber manchmal gibt es halt echt Momente da hängst du 2-3 Minuten an nem Elitemob, hast ihn fast down und stirbst vorher trotzdem. Ob man jetzt weiter gepullt hat, latenzbedingt oder weil man sich wegen Reflect Damage selber wegbombt, vollkommen egal, kommt halt mal vor.
Blöderweise steht dann die entsprechende Gruppe in Reichweite deines Spawn-Punktes, wodurch du sie gleich wieder pullst, bzw. dein Begleiter. Und dann stellst du fest das sie sich ihre Energie wieder vollgebugt haben.
Entweder du beisst dich halt durch, oder du stellst sie irgendwo ab, weil es vielleicht so ne miese Combo is, dass du sie nicht schaffst, oder du halt nicht x mal sterben willst.
In jedem Fall stirbst du dabei das ein oder andere mal. Damit is das was du dir dann in der letzten halben Stunde zusammen gefarmt hast womöglicher weise schon wieder verpufft... ^^

Manchmal kann man halt einfach nich viel tun und da hat Blizzard meiner Meinung nach die Daumenschrauben an der falschen Stelle angesetzt.


Anderes Thema: Das nächste Update lässt aber auch wieder aus sich warten. Blizzard hatte ja angekündigt schnellstmöglich eins nachzuschieben, bezogen auf die Droprate in Akt 3 & 4, was sie ja mal wieder in den Sand gesetzt haben. Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich was die da so den ganzen Tag treiben...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (26. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich was die da so den ganzen Tag treiben...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.....nur so ein Gedanke


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

Ja das wird´s vermutlich sein xD


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja zw. Akt 1 und den anderen liegt trotz Patch immer noch ein gewaltiger Unterschied, dass wirst du denke ich mal auch noch merken.


Das habe ich schon gemerkt. Und für mich darum die Entscheidung getroffen: Sind sie zu stark, bin ich zu schwach. Ich würde zurechtkommen in A2, die Charakterwerte dafür wären in Ordnung. Aber ich mag noch nicht. Im 1. Akt ist es durchweg flüssig spielbar und darum dreh ich einfach dort noch ein paar Runden. Mache Skeletonking- und Butcherruns, das geht fix und macht (noch) Laune. Wer auf Teufel komm raus in den höheren Akten rumeiert und alle 2 Minuten vom Friedhof startet, der ist ja scheinbar auch noch nicht so wirklich "reif" dafür und muss natürlich damit rechnen dass die Kasse dadurch Schaden nimmt. Ich denke mal, bei vielen liegt es pauschal gesagt auch am persönlichen Stolz. "Ich habe vor Patch in Akt y gefarmt, also farme ich weiter in Akt y, auch wenn ich da auf die Kauleiste krieg und die Reppkosten verteuert wurden. In Akt x zurück?! Never!". Seit 1.0.3 und den höheren Reppkosten treten allerdings Ausrüstungsdefizite und spielerische Mängel deutlicher zutage als vorher. Vor 1.0.3 konnte man durchsterben. Nicht immer lustig, aber mangels spürbarer Bestrafung kaum relevant. Also ist man gestorben, ob man nun für den Akt bereit war oder nicht spielte kaum eine Rolle. Das ist nun doch etwas schwieriger geworden und das wurde ja auch im Patch-Blog erläutert.

Man muss sich zudem einfach nur immer mal wieder bewusst machen was wir hier spielen. Es ist kein MMO. Kein Spiel wo alle paar Monate neuer Content nachgeschoben wird. Das hier ist ein finales Produkt, von Anpassungen per Patch mal abgesehen. Und gerademal einen reichlichen Monat alt. Warum soll ich also auf Teufel komm raus durch Inferno sterben wollen? Gibt doch gar keinen Grund, es rennt mir ja nix weg. Darum hab zumindest ich alle Zeit der Welt und darum steigt auch mein Konto trotz Ausgaben und Reppkosten immer wieder angenehm an und ich habe Spaß am Spiel. Die Reppkosten sind unangenehm, aber beileibe kein Grund gleich das Programm zu deinstallieren.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wer auf Teufel komm raus in den höheren Akten rumeiert und alle 2 Minuten vom Friedhof startet, der ist ja scheinbar auch noch nicht so wirklich "reif" dafür



Naja deine 2 Minuten sind sicherlich überzogen gemeint, so isses ja nich. Nur machmal 
Aber wie "reif" soll man denn sein? Mit zusammengekauften Equip das nich mal ansatzweise auf Akt 1 in dem Maße droppen würde, bzw. vor dem Patch ja auch gar nich droppen konnte. Akt 1 stellt kein Problem mehr da und Verbesserungen sind auch nicht mehr wirklich möglich, also wohin dann, wenn nicht in den nächsten Akt? 

Ich muss mal dazu sagen das ich jetzt hier nicht immer unbedingt von mir rede, sondern so von der Allgemeinheit. Das ist nämlich mein Eindruck vom vielen vielen lesen in den verschiedensten Foren und überall halt das gleiche Bild und natürlich auch die wenigen Ausnahmen, ganz klar...


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Coole Info eben dazu bekommen. Ein Kollege von mir ist gerade durch Akt4 Inferno durch, mit nem DH und hat am Ende alles in allem ca. 700k Repkosten. Und er ist sicherlich keiner der schlechten Spieler die einfach naiv überall reinlaufen und daraufhin sterben.





Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, liegt wohl eher eine Unausgewogenheit zwischen Sterben und normaler Abnutzung vor. Wer wenig stirbt sollte mMn auch wenig Repkosten haben. Obs so ist, wird wohl nur die Zukunft, in Form von Patches, zeigen können.



Siehe da, lt. aktuellen Patchnotes wird die normale Abnutzung um 50% reduziert.


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also Hosenschisser, bis auf deinen Eröffnungssatz, den ich im Bezug auf den Rest nochmal aufgreifen wollte, bestand mein letztes Zitat aus einem Beitrag der gerade mal eine Stunde alt war, so wahnsinnig oft haste dich da jetzt nicht verbessert, daher ignoriere ich eigentlich so gar nix konsequent.
> Und mehr geh ich da jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf ein, ich lass dir jetzt mal deine Meinung. Wenn ich für dich hier einen auf Robin Hood mach und dich als den großen Pöööösen hinstellen will meinetwegen



Hier nochmal mein erster Erklärungsversuch, der sich doch recht eindeutg liest. Das wichtige markier ich dir fett. 



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> So hab ich das nicht gemeint.
> 
> Ich meinte das so, daß jemand der *aus Unachtsamkeit* etc. ewig am sterben ist, *da es ja eh keinen Nachteil mitsichbbringt*, gegenüber jemandem der aufmerksam spielt und eben nicht ständig stirbt, in gewisser Weise spürbar "bestraft" werden sollte. Durch die höhern Repkosten, kommt Blizzard meinen Wunsch entgegen. Das finde ich gut.



Jetzt verstanden? Unachtsamkeit allein aus dem Grund der nicht vorhandenen Konsequenzen. Nicht weil man weniger talentiert, schlechter, körperlich benachteiligt, wenig Zeit hat oder was auch immer ist/hat. Einzig weil man so für *vermeidbare* Unachtsamkeit "bestraft" wird.


----------



## Theopa (26. Juni 2012)

Die Reduzierung der Abnutzungskosten halte ich für sinnvoll, die sind atm zu hoch. Die Repkosten die durch Tode verursacht werden halte ich so wie sie sind für vollkommen in Ordnung. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Möglichkeiten um mit niedrigem/gar keinem Sterberisiko zu farmen.
So gibt es z.B. immer noch 2 Goblins in Akt 2, die man auch mit relativ miesem Equip (das nicht einmal für Akt 2 reichen würde!) abfarmen kann. Das mag zwar etwas stupide sein, bleibt aber noch durchaus herausfordernd, da man ja schließlich auch relativ oft mit normalen Mobs zu tun hat bevor der Gobbo alleine rumsteht und auf den Tod (MF Gear, 150% und mehr, anziehen!!!) wartet. Alternativ Kann man Akt 1 Kathedrale Level 2-4 laufen um dann den Skelettkönig zu erledigen. Die Elitegruppen in der Kathedrale sind nur sehr selten gefährlich, nur die Unbegrabenen können echt mies sein. 

Und man macht damit Gewinn, das ist keine Frage. Die Frage ist nur: In welchem Zeitraum? Bestes Beispiel: Habe gestern sehr sehr lange Akt 3 gefarmt, nichts bekommen, am Ende war ich nur bei einem sehr geringen Gewinn. Am Tag davor exakt EINEN Goblin getötet und ein Rezept mit nem Wert von etwa einer Million bekommen. Da die Chancen nicht sehr hoch sind und einfach vom Zufall abhängen, ergibt sich der Gewinn nicht über Zeiträume von 1-2 Stunden, aber langfristig gesehen wird die Kasse immer voller. 

Am härtesten treffen die Repkosten definitiv die Glascannons, so wie es wohl auch beabsichtigt war. Wer gerne 150k Dmg stackt aber schon nach einem Autohit von einem Mini-Nonelite aus den Latschen kippt: Denkt mal dran was man ändern könnte 
Und falls jemand gerne Glascannon spielt darf er das auch, er soll aber bitte nicht fordern, dass man in jeder beliebigen Skillung/Ausstattung alles schaffen muss.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2012)

Höhö nö.

Also ich spiele zwei Glascannons und mit meinem Demon Hunter stacke ich neben Damage-Stats bestenfalls noch Magicfind und ich habe keine Probleme mit Reparaturkosten. Ich mache rein durch Gold+NPC Items immer plus. Dann findet man immer mal Items die man für 50-200k schnell los wird, nen haufen Essenzen und ab und zu auch mal etwas fettes.

Die Reparaturkosten treffen bestenfalls Leute die mehr schlafen als spielen oder die halt ne instabile Verbindung haben.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juni 2012)

Da die Abnutzungskosten nun gesenkt werden, kann man guten Gewissens raten: Wer ein Problem mit den Reppkosten hat spiele HC. Da erledigt sich das Thema von ganz allein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juni 2012)

Hier noch ein, etwas unkonventioneller, Goldfarmguide: http://diablo3.ingame.de/diablo_guide/old-tristram-road-gold-farmen-in-akt1-inferno/ Wie gesagt, wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg.


----------



## Mayestic (26. Juni 2012)

gelöscht , steht ja da.....Kungen ^^ tjaja afk gehn und die fledermäuse unterm gitter vergessen


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

Wenn du mal unten links in den Chat kommst weißt du vielleicht mehr


----------



## muffel28 (26. Juni 2012)

Langsam glaube ich das die Troprate mit 1.0.3 nicht gemacht wurde, laut Bericht wird das mit 1.0.3b noch diese Woche nachgeholt. Und 1.0.3a morgen soll kleinere Fehler beheben.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

Quelle?

Das nächste Update fixt wahrscheinlich die Droprate auf Akt 3 & 4 die zu niedrig ist.
Von der geänderten Droprate in Akt 1 & 2 hab ich selber auch nix gemerkt, aber eher weil seit dem Patch so gut wie gar nich mehr gespielt hab. Wenn sie das auch noch verbockt haben wär das schon ganz schön peinlich...


----------



## muffel28 (26. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> Das nächste Update fixt wahrscheinlich die Droprate auf Akt 3 & 4 die zu niedrig ist.
> Von der geänderten Droprate in Akt 1 & 2 hab ich selber auch nix gemerkt, aber eher weil seit dem Patch so gut wie gar nich mehr gespielt hab. Wenn sie das auch noch verbockt haben wär das schon ganz schön peinlich...




http://www.pcgames.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/News/Diablo-3-Patch-103a-Release-908061/


VOm 1.0.3b steht am Ende des Textes.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

Ah ok THX muffel.

Ja also, gar nix haben sie gemacht an den Droprates bis jetzt 



> " Mit diesem sollen die Drop-Raten von Gegenständen auf den Schwierigkeitsstufen Hölle und Inferno verändert werden, wie viele Spieler im Vorfeld gefordert hatten."



Und die ganzen "kleinen" Fehler die sie jetzt reingebaut haben werden also jetzt wieder ausgebessert... Man man man...

Und schon kündigen sie 1.04 an  : http://www.pcgames.d...hrauben-907679/


----------



## muffel28 (26. Juni 2012)

Das ist ja das was ich vor kurzen bemängelt habe. Die PAtchen usw wie wenns ein MMOPG wäre. Nachdem aber nie ein PVP kommen wird ists ein Oflinegame mit der mögliochkeit mit Freunden zu zocken. Blizzard hat da bisschen zuviel von WOW noch im Kopf. 

Naja Egal. Onlinepflicht war ja nötig wegen Raubkopien obwohl es ja angeblich auch nen Crack gibt. Blizzard aus Geldgeilheit sind schon manche am Ende pleite gegangen. Ui komme vom Thema ab. Muss Thread wechseln, weil die Geschichte mit den verschwunden Gegenständen im EchtgeldAH find ich schon wieder zum lachen geil.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Juni 2012)

d2 wurde auch viel gepatcht.. bei 1.09d bin ich ausgestiegen damals 
dank der festen skillung konnte man damals direkt auch alle charaktere killen, wenn die nerfkeule zu hart zugeschlagen hat.

droprate in akt1+2 wurde doch massiv verbessert. jedes champ pack garantiert mindestens ein rare, wenn der 5er nephalem oben ist. teilweise lassen die bei mir 2-4 rares fallen. darunter auch viel itemlevel 62.
akt3/4 kann ich eh noch nicht geh, denn trotz der dropmechanik anpassung bin ich zu schlecht equiped


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Von der geänderten Droprate in Akt 1 & 2 hab ich selber auch nix gemerkt


Ich schon. Gestern abend einem Bekannten, der seinen 58er Mönch endlich auf 60 bringen will, geholfen. Also Akt 3 Hölle rumgerannt, permanent mit 5 Nepha-Stacks. Und es droppte tatsächlich eine 60er Schulter mit Itemlevel 61, die so gute Werte hat dass sie meine DH direkt anziehen konnte, obwohl sie Rüstung für Akt 2 Inferno trägt. Hab nicht schlecht geschaut. Später im Turm kurz vor Cydea, ebenfalls Akt 3 Hölle, ist ein 60er Brustharnisch (ILevel 61 oder 62) gedroppt, über welchen sich der ebenfalls anwesende 60er Hexendoktor freute, der sonst ebenfalls Inferno farmt. Also was das angeht hat Blizzard nicht gelogen, die Chance auf gute End-Items ist da.

Im Übrigen, um noch einmal kurz auf das Thema Gold(-mangel) zurückzukommen, ist mir aufgefallen dass man in den hohen Hölle-Akten fast noch besser Gold farmen kann als in Inferno. Die 5 Stacks hat man fix zusammen (Quest "Kriegsmaschinen" oder wie die heißt im 3. Akt ist nach wie vor sehr geeignet) und durch den hohen Killspeed ist die Effektivität enorm, es läuft ständig das Inventar über vor lauter gelben Items. Asmodan und Cydea sind kinderleicht und schnell weggewischt, wo wiederum gelbe und Myriaden blaue Items droppen. Da viele davon Level 50 bis 55 haben kann man die direkt zum Händler schaffen und verdient sich allein damit dumm und dämlich. Gestern Abend allein dadurch über 100k Gewinn gemacht. Oder dissen und die Mats ins AH stellen. Dass man in Hölle nicht sterben sollte ist obligatorisch, also bleibt es Reingewinn ohne nennenswerte Reppkosten (der Itemverschleiß bzw. dessen Kosten werden ja heute gesenkt). Und wer sich nicht zu fein ist, auch mal abseits von Inferno rumzurennen, dürfte positiv überrascht sein. So kann man sich dann auch mal hochwertige Steine bei Chen schleifen oder ist fit für die eine oder andere Sterbeorgie in Inferno Akt x.^^


----------



## ego1899 (27. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen, um noch einmal kurz auf das Thema Gold(-mangel) zurückzukommen, ist mir aufgefallen dass man in den hohen Hölle-Akten fast noch besser Gold farmen kann als in Inferno.



Joa war schon immer mein Eindruck. Nicht weil man seltener stirbt, sonder weil man sich einfach ohne Mühe rasend schnell durchballern kann Pew Pew. Das kann man zwar auch im 1. Akt Inferno, die Elitemobs dauern da aber dann manchmal auch etwas länger. Außerdem finde ich, das die Menge an Gold die man findet sich jetzt auch nicht sooo übertrieben von Inferno unterscheidet.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Juni 2012)

Nein tut sie auch nicht. Hier wie da droppen gern mal Goldhaufen im 1000er Bereich. Da konnt ich keinen großen Unterschied feststellen. Und da ich meine makellosen quadratischen Steine so nach und nach jetzt alle upgraden will, wird mich wohl die eine oder andere Farmrunde des Öfteren wieder dorthin führen.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Juni 2012)

alp akt 3 *hust* mit ~300%goldfind / 200%mf bei 5er buff..


----------



## muffel28 (27. Juni 2012)

Will net motzen aber das die Bossgegner bereits heute mit dem Patch 1.0.3a das richtige dropen sollen bezhweifle ich. Repkosten sind auch ohne sterben schon nch zwei Elite Enorm. 

Nachdem ja schon 1.0.3 nicht das änderte was es sollte, befürchte ich das 1.0.3a das auch nicht tut. Bin ja mal gespannt was dann am Fr mit 1.0.3b kommt wenn dann die Droprate angepasst wird. (Sarkasmus) Glaube dann gibts gar keine Items mehr von Gegnern *GGG*


----------



## Hern (27. Juni 2012)

Richtig, dann müssen wir denen was geben


----------



## Fedaykin (28. Juni 2012)

Hern schrieb:


> Richtig, dann müssen wir denen was geben



Göttlich, allein die Vorstellung ist genial.

Diablo: "Oh, jetzt hast du mich besiegt, toll gemacht, das kostet dich jetzt aber mindestens ein Legendary."
Spieler: "Och menno, habe aber keins dabei....lass uns feilschen!"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oW2TX5zUA6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## muffel28 (28. Juni 2012)

Total lustig. 6 Blaue und 2 gelbe gleichzeitig. 8 mal gestorben. Und was war meine Belohnung: 2 blaue und ein paar weisse. genial. Repkosten alleine ca. 80k


----------



## Hern (28. Juni 2012)

Naja gelbes Zeug find ich schon einiges (hab über 200 GF und ca 180 MF wenn ich 5 Buffs hab) aber nur Müll. Aber ich bins gewohnt und freu mich langsam schon wenn der Müll Stufe 61 hat 

Meine Ausrüstung hab ich nur aus dem Gold-AH, ich selber hab noch nix gefunden das mich weiter gebracht hätte. Das Spiel ist einfach total willkürlich was die Attribute der Items angeht, da kommt dann eben sehr viel Schrott raus.

Irgendwie sehr schlecht gemacht finde ich.

Und was Diablo angeht : Biet ihm mal ne Tüte Otternasen an. Die mag er sicher


----------



## Progamer13332 (28. Juni 2012)

man braucht einfach nur einem glück und man ist reich, ich hab gestern nen ilvl 62 ring gefunden mit min und maxdmg, geschick, vit und, +kritschaden und hab ihn erstmal für 5m verkaufen können, soviel hab ich in der ganzen zeit davor(ca 120std) nicht verdient =)


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Juni 2012)

Na wer sagts denn. Heut morgen noch büschen Zeit gehabt bis der Zug Richtung Arbeit fuhr, also fix mal eingeloggt. Kurz ins AH geschaut, 2 Sachen für zusammen rund 300k verkauft, sehr schön. Dann ins Spiel rein mit meiner derzeitigen Main, der DH aus der Sig. Inferno Akt 1, Kathedrale 2. Ebene (noch vom gestrigen Goldfarm-Run). Natürlich noch kein Nephalem-Buff und generell kaum MF auf den Klamotten. Das erste (!) Fass zerballert hinterm Eingang und was erblicken meine entzündeten Augen? Legendäre Handschuhe! Gladiatorhandschuhe oder so ähnlich ist der Name. Und endlich, endlich mal Itemlevel 61 mit brauchbaren Werten (die vorigen Legendaries waren allesamt Mist): 1xx Dex, x% Leben, xx LoH, +x% Kritchance und xx% weniger CC-Dauer. Nicht best in slot, aber meine DH hat sich gefreut und trägt nun stolz ein Legendary. Fix in den Allgemein-Chat gepostet und daraus entwickelte sich eine nette Plauderei, morgens ist irgendwie entspannter bei vielen.

Danach heiter und beschwingt auf Arbeit gefahren. So kann ruhig jeder Tag starten.^^

Edit: Ich seh grad, dass die Droppchancen heut nochmal angepasst wurde. Scheint sich für mich ja schon gelohnt zu haben.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Juni 2012)

ja..gestern auch mal wieder nen legendäry gefunden. diesmal sogar ein brauchbares  höllenplage 2hand armbrust mit "viel" (für ein legendär) dps und geschick. mein demonhunter freuts. ist zwar kein millionenschweres item, aber die jagd nach champgruppen und die hoffnung auf den guten drop motiviert zumindest etwas.

bißl schad nur, dass das teil so endgrottenderbhässlich ist da gibst wirklich schönere legendärs..rabenflügel oder wie sich der bogen nannte den ich mal im AH gekauft hatte in der levelphase..einfach schick


----------



## ego1899 (29. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das erste (!) Fass zerballert hinterm Eingang und was erblicken meine entzündeten Augen? Legendäre Handschuhe!



Ähm... War da nicht was? Ich dachte irgendwie das seit dem Patch keine Items mehr aus Fässern, Krügen oder anderen Behältern droppen, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Kann mich da allerding auch täuschen hab seit dem Patch eigentlich nich mehr wirklich gespielt...


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ähm... War da nicht was? Ich dachte irgendwie das seit dem Patch keine Items mehr aus Fässern, Krügen oder anderen Behältern droppen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Die Chance wurde verringert und MF hat keinen Einfluss mehr darauf. Aber wie man sieht KANN man trotzdem noch Glück haben. Gestern sind gelbe Armschienen aus einem Rüstungsständer gepurzelt, also möglich ist es nach wie vor, nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit wurde verringert. Ich mach - jetzt erst recht - immer noch alles kaputt, auch Tische und sowas. Einfach weil es so schön knallt im Kopfhörer.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Juli 2012)

Ja das sehe ich genauso. Für den Barb gibts nen Erfolg für 1000 zerstörte Urnen mit Whirlwind den will ich auch noch haben 
Und allein aus Prinzip wird alles zerstört, was zerstört werden kann. Wir haben eine ähnlich destruktive Natur befürchte ich


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Juli 2012)

Das ist einfach das Zusammenspiel aus Physikengine und Trefferfeedback. Alles was man so austeilt in Diablo 3 hat eine fast schon spürbare Wucht. Erst recht mit ordentlich aufgedrehtem Sound. Egal ob man einem Boss die Axt um die Ohren haut, ein Fass zerkloppt oder einen Kronleuchter zu Boden fallen lässt - alles rummst ordentlich und selbst die xtausendste zerstörte Vase hat dadurch ihren Reiz. Ein Fakt übrigens, den ich nicht mehr missen möchte und den z.B. Torchlight 2 erstmal besser machen muss, was ja schon als Heilsbringer von der Presse hochgejubelt wird.


----------

